# Windsor Hills Information Station



## WH INFO

*Welcome To Windsor Hills Information Station*
*Do to the low attention to the “Windsor Hills Information Station” thread, it is NOT currently being updated**.*


*Windsor Hills NEWS & Information*

*
The Information Below Is From Early Summer ’21 And Some Or All May No Longer Be In Effect*
*COVID-19 restriction other than social distancing have concluded for the Windsor Hills Club House and the Pool Complex*


*Face-mask - Windsor Hills ask that you wear a mask if you enter the Welcome Center *
*NOTE: All members of your party will need to pick up a wrist band at the Welcome Center to have access to the Club House and Pool Complex
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*​
Note: This introduction was written for Windsor Hills potential renters, but this basic process should work for renting at other Central ............Florida Residential Renting Communities and Resorts.
*01 - Introduction *

The entrance to Windsor Hills is located at 2600 N. Old Lake Wilson Rd.

What Windsor Hills is NOT – It’s not a Vacation Resort or a Time Share Resort.
If you need multiple on site restaurants or planed events to entertain “resort guest” throughout your stay, Windsor Hills probably will not meet your expectations.

What Windsor Hills is – It is a *HOA with individual owners* of the Condos, Town-homes and Pool Homes in this Gated Vacation Rental Home Community.

If you are concerned about the parking fees relax and remind yourself, Windsor Hills is not a resort and there is no parking fee.

*Where to start, what to expect, making a reservation
START* – If this is your first time venturing “offsite” or looking for something more HOME like than a HOTEL perhaps it's time for you to look into vacation "HOME" rental . The many choices of vacation rental communities and types of rentals can be overwhelming. The number of guest in your vacation family should help narrow your search. In Windsor Hills Condos offer 2 or 3 Bedrooms and Town-homes all have 3 Bedrooms. As general rule you will only be allowed 2 guests per bedroom and in most cases an additional 1 or 2 guest, if the living room offers a pull-out sleeper. For large groups Pool homes should do the trick. The homes are available with 4, 5 or 6 bedrooms and the same 1 or 2 additional guest rule applies. My favorite thing about these homes is when you get back from having way too much of a good time in the parks and the younger set start chanting “POOL POOL POOL” that screened in lanai with pool & hot tub is only a few steps away for at least one worn out adult to go out and try to control the mandatory pool mayhem.  

*EXPECT* – The interior look of the homes and condos will each have a different look and feel because the individual owners will pick a stile they like or something they expect their central Florida theme park visitors may be looking for, like park / character theming; WDW, UOR, SW or just a casual kick back and relax feel.  With Windsor Hills being so close to WDW many themed rooms (unsurprisingly) tend to be characters from Disney, Pixar or Marvel.  

*Time to make a reservation*
You probably have looked at many properties or rental companies that seemed to be promising for your central Florida getaway. Whichever property you have settled on, it’s now time for you to follow the process that its site has setup for making a reservation. You did bookmark the ones you liked, Right?

* Disclosures:
WH Info: I am not an owner of any Windsor Hills property or have any monetary interest in Windsor Hills other than renting from Windsor Hills property* *owners for many of my Central Florida Vacations.*
*Information provided in this thread with help from omniscientmommy & Tinkerbellie16* 
These two have been a great help keeping this thread informative and I feel they both deserve my humble but big *THANK YOU*!​Pulsar..............​​


----------



## WH INFO

*02 -* *Community Center; other amenities *
 
...The Community Center is essentially the Welcome Center/Guest Services, Clubhouse & Pool area. Other parks and open
...space areas are located throughout Windsor Hills. The times and prices listed may vary from actual times & prices doing your Windsor Hills stay. 

*Community Center*
Hard to miss; you will drive past this complex after you go through the main entry gates whether you take the first right turn or go straight ahead to arrive at your rental location.

*Welcome Center & Guest Services*

*Welcome Center -  Open Daily 8:00am - 10am*
.........The staff is happy to help owners and guests with any information you need from 8am  to 10pm daily. The Welcome Center,
.........also includes Guest Services, available to further assist guests and owners with vacation plans from 10am-6pm Wednesday-
.........Saturday.  Brochures, maps, ticket information, and HOA services are available as well.
*Cyber Café*
..........Is located in the *Welcome Center*, for your printing, copying, faxing and scanning needs (Printing charges apply). 
..........There is a limit of 30 minutes of computer time also available.

*Clubhouse*
*Game Room*
          Billiards and arcade games are available for all ages. (Pool table is a $5 deposit)

*DVD Rentals & ATM *
..........Located in the Game Room is a DVD rental kiosk and an ATM. A credit card is required to use the DVD Rental machine.

*Ping Pong Table*
..........You will find located on the veranda on the rear of the clubhouse near the pool area. Equipment is available to rent in
.......... the Welcome Center for a $1.00 fee and a $10.00 refundable cash deposit.

*Movie Theater*
          The movie theater is open to all guest and you are welcome inter and enjoy any movie that is playing, or
..........you can choose from the large number of movie titles available in the Welcome Center. After selecting
..........a movie, select an available time for it to be shown and you are done. OK; you’re not done, there still that
..........movie to watch.<-- This information may not still be correct - See above *DVD Rentals & ATM*

*Windsor Hills Marketplace & Grill*
..........The Market Place & Grill where you can buy basic grocery items for your stay at Windsor Hills. Open 7 days a week,
..........the hours of operations are 8:00AM – 8:00PM. Enjoy fresh sandwiches, assorted beverages, newspapers, and fun
..........pool items are also available.



*Community Pool Complex*
*Community Pool & **Splash pool for kids of all ages
Summer Open from 8am – 10pm daily (Weather Permitting) -- Spring, Fall &  Winter Open –10am - 6pm (Weather Permitting)*

The free-form pool filled with 140,000 gallons of clear sparkling water has a Max. depth of 4 feet.
Heated Seasonally – Yes // Zero Entry – Yes // Diving Board – No // Slide - No // Lifeguards – No​
*..........Splash pool for kids of all ages*
...............You may have heard of a “Water Park” that that is part of the pool area. This is a very fun area, but if you show up with
...............visions of a Water Park, you may feel let down. It is more of a Splash pool  on steroids. This is the place to get wet and I do mean *WET*.
You will find for "the older kids" //  Slides - 2 Large Slides (Not for small kids)
and the other part the "Splash pool is  // 1 Baby Slide & 1 Small Slide, Water wheel _(Dumps water)_, Water cannons & Water spray splash area
This is the where the whole family can see who can get who the wettest
*Lifeguards – No   *The large slides will each have a safety person stationed at the top of each slide but they are not lifeguards
*WARNING: If you get to close to this area, even if you are not participating with the attractions in this area you may get wet *​
*.............................................................Hot tub *
*Open from 8am – 10pm daily (Weather Permitting)*
1 Tub          Holds – 12 Guest​

*For other Windsor Hills parks and recreational areas ...*
*Go to OP5 and use the Windsor Hills map index to locate them ......................*​

*M**iscellaneous** I**nformation & **F**requently **A**sked **Q**uestions

FAQ **– Can you receive packages and mail while staying in the Windsor Hills Gated Community? (Thanks to Tinkerbellie16, W.H.I.S. now has a clear & to the point answer to this often asked question.)*
*Answer 
You can receive deliveries from Amazon, FedEx, and UPS. They are able to access the community and drop packages at the front door.*
*Note:* the *United States Postal Service does not deliver letters or packages there*.


----------



## WH INFO

*03 – Details for  Pool homes*
*Pool Homes

Note: All Pool Homes have attached garages, but most will have been converted to games rooms
        OBTW: A few may not have added A/C to the converted space *

The Pool Home floor plans do not include the pool & screened enclosure / This aerial photo shows some examples
Most rental sites will include one or more pictures of the pool & hot-tub







​


----------



## WH INFO

*04 – Details for Condominiums & Town-homes*

*Condominiums*

*2 Bedrooms**.*

* *
*Napa

3 Bedrooms*

 

*Sonoma*...................................................................*Santa Cruz*



 

*Santa Rosa........................................................................Santa Anna*​Most likely the “Library” will be set up as BR #3...   ...........................​
*T**own-homes*
Only 3 Bedrooms Floor-plan Available

​


----------



## WH INFO

*05 - WH &Local Area Maps*
*Windsor Hills Site Map*
*With locations numbered for the Gates, Clubhouse Area, Parks & Recreational Amenities and Additional parking for cars & oversized vehicles
Yes: the “Water Park” is not shown on this map, but if you find the community pool you can’t miss it.*


*Yes!   Windsor Hills is close to WDW*


*Windsor Hills Area Restaurants*
​


----------



## WH INFO

*06 – Windsor Hills - Trip Report Station Phase 1 of ?*
For TR's that only cover the Windsor Hills part your Central Florida adventures, please click on this line and you will be directed to the WH’s Information Station Resort Only Trip Report Thread*. *


----------



## WH INFO

*07 - Reserved for future Information*
​


----------



## WH INFO

*08 – ................................................Windsors Hills Extended News & Information Details When Required*

​


----------



## halfpintpeggy

I’m curious if the community pool has lifeguards on duty?


----------



## WH INFO

halfpintpeggy said:


> I’m curious if the community pool has lifeguards on duty?


That’s something I’m trying to track down and hope to have a solid answer in the next few days. My original “nice to know” list for the pool looked like this...

Heated Seasonally – Yes // Zero Entry – Yes // Diving Board – No // Lifeguards – No ???​
... but I chose to leave it off.
When it gets updated in the *02 - Community Center; other amenities *it most likely will be my expected answer of NO;  posted like this for a few days before it will switch to the Std. font and color...

Heated Seasonally – Yes // Zero Entry – Yes // Diving Board – No //* Lifeguards – No*​


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Thanks for your response!


----------



## phlufster

Hello, thanks for this! I’m curious who most people are using to book at Windsor Hills. We have always used VRBO but prefer to book directly with management companies/owners. We previously booked with Palm Tree Vacation homes and were a little disappointed in the upkeep and appearance of the apartment at WH. Who have you had success with??


----------



## ParkHopperFan

phlufster said:


> Hello, thanks for this! I’m curious who most people are using to book at Windsor Hills. We have always used VRBO but prefer to book directly with management companies/owners. We previously booked with Palm Tree Vacation homes and were a little disappointed in the upkeep and appearance of the apartment at WH. Who have you had success with??


www.welcometowindsorhills.com

Direct book with owners/management companies.


----------



## omniscientmommy

phlufster said:


> Hello, thanks for this! I’m curious who most people are using to book at Windsor Hills. We have always used VRBO but prefer to book directly with management companies/owners. We previously booked with Palm Tree Vacation homes and were a little disappointed in the upkeep and appearance of the apartment at WH. Who have you had success with??


We're used Airbnb - terrible experience with the vacation management company, and vacation central Florida. Vacation central Florida has been ok but tends to have older dated units.


----------



## crabbynick3

Can confirm no lifeguard and best place to rent supported by HOA so dues paid and all that is windsorhillsprivaterentals You can also reach out to owners on Facebook and take a virtual tour of some properties.


----------



## BostonEd

crabbynick3 said:


> best place to rent supported by HOA so dues paid and all that is windsorhillsprivaterentals


Huh? Don't understand what you're saying there.


----------



## ricosuave

We booked directly though welcometowindsorhills.com.  The same rental home was on VRBO for $500 more due to fees, etc.  Unfortunately, we had to rebook our May vacation by the end of 2020.  If we would've gone through VRBO, we would've received our money back (Covid-19).  We'll be there in Sept. for our first stay in one of the pool homes.


----------



## Sha259

Great to see a WH thread! I’ve love the vacation I stayed here, and at planning for a larger group end of 2021.

as for where to look to rent, I originally rented through  windsorhillsofficialrental but was burned pretty last minute and ended up getting a slightly more expensive rental through AirBnB. The the place we ended up with was amazing and we loved our stay.

I think I will stick with scheduling through companies that allow cancellation protections and can’t cancel on you. Regardless of up charge. The extra is worth it to not get burned by an owner, no matter how well meaning.


----------



## AndreaDM

Are the pools currently open? Thinking of staying here in June if our Disney reservation gets canceled.


----------



## WH INFO

AndreaDM said:


> Are the pools currently open? Thinking of staying here in June if our Disney reservation gets canceled.



The entire Pool Complex is open and there is no maintenance currently scheduled 

G'day
Pulsar


----------



## ExtraMagic

We decided to rent a pool home for a short trip this summer! Do any Windsor Hills regulars (or just past renters) have favorite take-out restaurants nearby?


----------



## WH INFO

I give up; short of throwing a tomato at my Keyboard & Monitor >>>> Quote is just not working. 
Thank you; I have been looking for some *ExtaMagic*.....and,
I just added a new restaurant map in OP #05 that hopefully will be of some help with your take-out need 2 know.
Seems that trip planning has gotten even more complex    Have a great vacation!

G'day
Pulsar

NOTE – The missing top of the restaurant map corrected   05:40am 05/27/2020


----------



## mamaofsix

halfpintpeggy said:


> I’m curious if the community pool has lifeguards on duty?


When we were there, they did have a lifeguard on duty all day at the top of the 2 slides in the "water park" area, telling people when it was safe to go down, etc.


----------



## mamaofsix

Thank you for creating this thread!  We have stayed at Windsor Hills several times and think it is such a well-kept secret.  So close to Disney, such great amenities, and way more affordable than on property.


----------



## ExtraMagic

WH INFO said:


> Thank you; I have been looking for some *ExtaMagic*.....and,
> I just added a new restaurant map in OP #05 that hopefully will be of some help with your take-out need 2 know.
> Seems that trip planning has gotten even more complex    Have a great vacation!
> 
> G'day
> Pulsar
> 
> NOTE – The missing top of the restaurant map corrected   05:40am 05/27/2020



Thank you! Take out has definitely never been a factor in our Disney trip-planning process! Thanks so much for the restaurant map. I put Joe's Crab Shack, Carrabbas, Giordano's, and Chuy's on our "possible take out" line up! Now, to start a grocery shopping list


----------



## WH INFO

mamaofsix said:


> When we were there, they did have a lifeguard on duty all day at the top of the 2 slides in the "water park" area, telling people when it was safe to go down, etc.



There will be 2 safety employees assigned to the “water park” any time it is open .They will be stationed with 1 at the top of each of the large slides, however they are not certified lifeguards.
G'day
Pulsar


----------



## BecBennett

Thanks for all the information.
We're planning on coming for our 10th anniversary in late Feb/early March 2021 and I'm trying to decide where is best to stay. Ideally I wanted to rent DVC points and stay onsite - we stayed in a 1br at BWV last time, and it has spoilt us for anywhere else a bit. However all up there will be around 15 of us this time, so renting DVC points might be out of the question, and staying somewhere like WH or WBC is starting to look a bit more appealing.

Do you know if it's possible to find out where a townhouse/condo/pool house is located before booking it? I'm assuming you would just try and contact the owner? We'd all want to stay pretty close together, and while I think being neighbours is a bit too much to ask, I'd like to try and aim for just a couple of houses apart. Does this sound like something reasonable we could manage?

Edited to add - it looks like welcometowindsorhills actually shows you the address of the property, so that's very handy.


----------



## WH INFO

BecBennett said:


> Do you know if it's possible to find out where a townhouse/condo/pool house is located before booking it?


Your edit makes my answer a whole lot easier since you aren’t looking for a direct from owner rental. The welcometowindsorhills site, after you select FIND A Sngl-Fmly HOME it will switch to windsorhillsprivaterentals (directly affiliated with the Windsor Hills Resort) If you select 6 Bedroom Homes you will see several homes that will sleep 16 guest. I did not research if two Townhomes would cost more or less than one 6 bedroom.   OBTW: The 6 bedroom only has 4 bathrooms.
NOTE: If about 15 means 14 then look at the 5 bedroom Homes. (There was 3 of them)
Message me if you need more details.
*PS -  Too bad my preceding rambling failed to answer your main question which was what I selected to quote. Most vacation rental sites will include their Email and/or Phone contact information for potential clients to ask questions or help with other assistance. "windsorhillsprivaterentals" dosen't seem to be one of them.*

G'day
Pulsar


----------



## omniscientmommy

@BecBennett  I would make sure to ask the owners or management company about the possibility of the unit/house being sold. Since the economy has taken a dive the number of units/homes for sale in WH has shot up. We were looking at renting for Feb. but found through realtor sites that some of the units we were looking at renting are for sale. If it happens that the property is sold to a new owner my understanding is that the new owner doesn't have to honor any rental contracts. COVID-19 has really shaken things up for the travel industry.


----------



## ExtraMagic

ExtraMagic said:


> We decided to rent a pool home for a short trip this summer! Do any Windsor Hills regulars (or just past renters) have favorite take-out restaurants nearby?



Just had to share that we had an awesome stay at Windsor Hills. And our takeout game was strong! 

We did grocery pickup from Publix. There is a Publix a few miles east (right outside Celebration) and another a few miles west on 192.

We got Starbucks a couple of times. There is a Starbucks with a drive-through a few miles east on 192, just past I-4.

We did takeout from Disney Springs. You can order food to-go (and pay) on the Polite Pig website! Yum!! We also ordered Blaze Pizza to go on the Blaze website. Both were super easy to order and super easy to pick up! 

We ordered curbside takeout from Tijuana Flats! I am crazy for Tijuana Flats and there are two close by — again, one in either direction on 192. Neither of them show up on Tijuana Flats website for some reason. So I found their location’s website via google. Again, order and pay online. Call when you get there and someone puts your dinner in your trunk! Totally hands free! 

We are taking social distancing seriously, but with the rising cases in florida we were *totally* on our game with masks, sanitizer, and careful to keep clear of others! But we still ate great!


----------



## WH INFO

ExtraMagic said:


> Just had to share that we had an awesome stay at Windsor Hills. And our takeout game was strong!


Ok... Now I’m a little jealous. It looks like you guys had a pretty good WH stay. I never have used any of the clubhouse or pool complex offerings, but did you use any of the clubhouse or pool amenities? If yes do you feel they helped to improve your stay?
G’day
Pulsar


----------



## mamaofsix

WH INFO said:


> Ok... Now I’m a little jealous. It looks like you guys had a pretty good WH stay. I never have used any of the clubhouse or pool complex offerings, but did you use any of the clubhouse or pool amenities? If yes do you feel they helped to improve your stay?
> G’day
> Pulsar


We've used the pool complex and other amenities (playgrounds, etc) and they are one of the main reasons we love Windsor Hills.  The pool area is incredible.  We always use at least 1 day of our trip as a "non-Disney" day just to enjoy that pool.


----------



## ExtraMagic

WH INFO said:


> Ok... Now I’m a little jealous. It looks like you guys had a pretty good WH stay. I never have used any of the clubhouse or pool complex offerings, but did you use any of the clubhouse or pool amenities? If yes do you feel they helped to improve your stay?
> G’day
> Pulsar



The pools, etc, looked like so much fun, but we steered clear this time. There didn't appear to be much social distancing happening.


----------



## aj24

Hi everyone.  Had no idea there was a dedicated Windsor Hills thread here on Disboards.  We're owners (a 6BR pool villa), and hopefully adding 1 or 2 more units later in 2020!  WH really is a nicely kept secret 

As recommended above, there is *no* reason to book through Vrbo or Airbnb.  Save hundreds on fees by booking directly through WindsorHillsPrivateRentals.com -- this website is owned, managed and monitored by the HOA of Windsor Hills.  Your inquiry goes direct to the owner (or a management company representing the owner).

Needless to say, it's been an interesting year...but we're seeing a lot of interest in 2021 and beyond.  We're observing a huge trend (tidal wave might be a better word), of "new renters" ... people who _never_ rented an off-site Disney house before and normally wouldn't even consider it. A lot of families don't want to squeeze a family of 4 into a Disney resort hotel room anymore in the post-Covid world, especially when an entire house is available 10 minutes away for less cost.

Happy to answer any questions, will poke my head back in when I can.


----------



## blobula

Is everything open at Windsor Hills? Most importantly the pool. Checking in on July 8.


----------



## aj24

blobula said:


> Is everything open at Windsor Hills? Most importantly the pool. Checking in on July 8.



Yup, lounge chairs and tables are spaced out for social distancing otherwise it's business as usual.


----------



## BuzzandAriel'smom

aj24 said:


> Hi everyone.  Had no idea there was a dedicated Windsor Hills thread here on Disboards.  We're owners (a 6BR pool villa), and hopefully adding 1 or 2 more units later in 2020!  WH really is a nicely kept secret
> 
> As recommended above, there is *no* reason to book through Vrbo or Airbnb.  Save hundreds on fees by booking directly through WindsorHillsPrivateRentals.com -- this website is owned, managed and monitored by the HOA of Windsor Hills.  Your inquiry goes direct to the owner (or a management company representing the owner).
> 
> Needless to say, it's been an interesting year...but we're seeing a lot of interest in 2021 and beyond.  We're observing a huge trend (tidal wave might be a better word), of "new renters" ... people who _never_ rented an off-site Disney house before and normally wouldn't even consider it. A lot of families don't want to squeeze a family of 4 into a Disney resort hotel room anymore in the post-Covid world, especially when an entire house is available 10 minutes away for less cost.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions, will poke my head back in when I can.



I just posted a question for owners a few minutes ago and found this thread. My question about owning may be off topic but if you have any info about owning send me a message. We are thinking about buying in WH.


----------



## martymcflyy85

I hope you don't mind me asking this question on this thread.  What is the difference between Windsor Hills and Windsor at Westside?  I stayed at Windsor Hills many years ago when it was new and loved it.  But I'm wondering if it has become run down or changed in the last couple of years?  I had planned to book a vacation at Windsor next year because the prices are really cheap.  But I just saw a news report where police had to break up a HUGE block party at Windsor at Westide.  The street was full of hundreds of people at like 2am in the morning partying and drinking.  I was just wondering how this could happen if there is a gate with a guard?  Do they not have a gate at Windsor at Westside?  A couple years ago I stayed at Regal Palms in Davenport because of a great price, but was burned because there were parties and loud fireworks shooting off every night.  It was a scary feeling for my kids.  I just don't want this to happen again and so I'm wondering if I should just pay the extra money to stay at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## WH INFO

_"martymcflyy85, post: 62151037, member: 288637"]
What is the difference between Windsor Hills and Windsor at Westside? _

*Yahoo!tv* ...This video, shared by the Osceola Sheriff’s Office, was taken in *the vicinity of* *Windsor at* *Westside*, a vacation rental community located in Kissimmee, near Orlando. (Video not included)

Hi Marty
I guess Doc will not free up the DeLorean so you can check out what happened recently in the Davenport area. Seems the Osceola Sheriff’s Office was rather busy dealing with several “Block Parties” in the Kissimmee area.
There are way too many Windsor what-ever vacation places in the area. The older Windsor Palm to my understanding was developed by the same group that developed Windsor Hills but like all the Windsor what -evers none are connected to Windsor Hills.

Windsor at Westside is a rather new development in the Davenport area which is a few miles west of Windsor Hills and WDW. Wherever the future vacation home base is I hope you have a safe and great adventure.
G’day
Pulsar


----------



## 5Tulips

martymcflyy85 said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking this question on this thread.  What is the difference between Windsor Hills and Windsor at Westside?  I stayed at Windsor Hills many years ago when it was new and loved it.  But I'm wondering if it has become run down or changed in the last couple of years?  I had planned to book a vacation at Windsor next year because the prices are really cheap.  But I just saw a news report where police had to break up a HUGE block party at Windsor at Westide.  The street was full of hundreds of people at like 2am in the morning partying and drinking.  I was just wondering how this could happen if there is a gate with a guard?  Do they not have a gate at Windsor at Westside?  A couple years ago I stayed at Regal Palms in Davenport because of a great price, but was burned because there were parties and loud fireworks shooting off every night.  It was a scary feeling for my kids.  I just don't want this to happen again and so I'm wondering if I should just pay the extra money to stay at Bonnet Creek?



We rented at WH in mid-June for a Thursday-Thursday stay. Many homes seemed to be rented from just Th-Sun. The vibe changed on Sunday and the development seemed to quiet down. Nothing crazy but some loud music, some cars parked on the road instead of the overflow lot, a few fireworks (but not excessive). Nothing to deter us from coming back though.

This was our second stay at WH and love it. The exterior of the homes are kept up - but some interiors are more updated than others. I felt safe there and the gate guards seemed to do a good job. 

I had read reviews of some of the newer developments.  There were complaints about noise and parties.  So it’s been an issue even before recent events.


----------



## omniscientmommy

@martymcflyy85  Windsor Westside and Windsor Hills are different properties. Unfortunately it seems the 'newer' communities tend to have issues when it comes to loud music/parties/etc, lazy security. We have stayed many times at Windsor Hills and it's no problem. The units are older, and you'll have to pay more for an updated unit. The common areas are well kept and in good shape and we've always felt safe in Windsor Hills.


----------



## aj24

martymcflyy85 said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking this question on this thread.  What is the difference between Windsor Hills and Windsor at Westside?  I stayed at Windsor Hills many years ago when it was new and loved it.  But I'm wondering if it has become run down or changed in the last couple of years?  I had planned to book a vacation at Windsor next year because the prices are really cheap.  But I just saw a news report where police had to break up a HUGE block party at Windsor at Westide.  The street was full of hundreds of people at like 2am in the morning partying and drinking.  I was just wondering how this could happen if there is a gate with a guard?  Do they not have a gate at Windsor at Westside?  A couple years ago I stayed at Regal Palms in Davenport because of a great price, but was burned because there were parties and loud fireworks shooting off every night.  It was a scary feeling for my kids.  I just don't want this to happen again and so I'm wondering if I should just pay the extra money to stay at Bonnet Creek?



Windsor at Westside is 10-15 min further from WDW.  It's a bit newer, with bigger, more expensive houses.  On the surface, it looks amazing.  But the resort common areas are smaller, and not staffed nearly as well.  Their guardhouse is not run nearly as well as WH, in my opinion.



WH INFO said:


> _"martymcflyy85, post: 62151037, member: 288637"]
> What is the difference between Windsor Hills and Windsor at Westside? _
> 
> *Yahoo!tv* ...This video, shared by the Osceola Sheriff’s Office, was taken in *the vicinity of* *Windsor at* *Westside*, a vacation rental community located in Kissimmee, near Orlando. (Video not included)
> 
> Hi Marty
> I guess Doc will not free up the DeLorean so you can check out what happened recently in the Davenport area. Seems the Osceola Sheriff’s Office was rather busy dealing with several “Block Parties” in the Kissimmee area.
> There are way too many Windsor what-ever vacation places in the area. The older Windsor Palm to my understanding was developed by the same group that developed Windsor Hills but like all the Windsor what -evers none are connected to Windsor Hills.
> 
> Windsor at Westside is a rather new development in the Davenport area which is a few miles west of Windsor Hills and WDW. Wherever the future vacation home base is I hope you have a safe and great adventure.
> G’day
> Pulsar



Windsor at Westside's security/guardhouse is nearly non-existent compared to Windsor Hills.  As an owner at WH, we need to send every guest a pass to gain entry to WH (there is no "pass sharing" like at Westside).  The grounds are regularly patrolled by staff, and significant new policies have been enacted since July 4th so that what is occurring at Westside and other rental resorts does not happen in WH.




5Tulips said:


> We rented at WH in mid-June for a Thursday-Thursday stay. Many homes seemed to be rented from just Th-Sun. The vibe changed on Sunday and the development seemed to quiet down. Nothing crazy but some loud music, some cars parked on the road instead of the overflow lot, a few fireworks (but not excessive). Nothing to deter us from coming back though.
> 
> This was our second stay at WH and love it. The exterior of the homes are kept up - but some interiors are more updated than others. I felt safe there and the gate guards seemed to do a good job.
> 
> I had read reviews of some of the newer developments.  There were complaints about noise and parties.  So it’s been an issue even before recent events.



Since July 4th, Windsor Hills has made some big changes to strongly deter "weekend rentals".  Unfortunately, Covid has made many owners greatly reduce rates and this has brought in the weekend party crowds.  Owners are now being fined for allowing guests like this (excessive cars, noise etc) and are being encouraged to disallow weekend only rentals.

Additionally, Windsor Hills nows employs a team of off-duty Sheriffs Thurs-Sunday to patrol the community.


----------



## ExtraMagic

We felt very safe at Windsor Hills. The security is no joke. You have to scan in and out every time you enter and exit. Everything seemed very well kept.


----------



## martymcflyy85

Thanks everyone for helping clear that up.  I feel better about it now.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Thank you for starting this thread.
We may try WH  in the future once COVID is no longer a threat to everyone.
We look forward to visiting WDW again.


----------



## Ladyandthepuppies

@WH INFO Thank you so much for this thread! We just booked a one month stay for January and I’m loving all the great info! We had looked at Windsor at Westside but I feel great about going with WH now. @Sha259 I rented through windsorhillsprivaterentals.com so now I am a little nervous that you got burned at the last minute... do you mind me asking what happened?

My husband is really looking forward to running outside in January, does anyone have any running paths or routes they recommend? He usually does about 6 miles a day. Also, I know just about every lake in FL has an alligator at some point or another but I have a toddler and a dog so it makes me nervous... does WH do any gator control? Anyone heard of any issues?


----------



## PulsarIII

Ladyandthepuppies said:


> My husband is really looking forward to running outside in January, does anyone have any running paths or routes they recommend?



Unfortunately WH does have any type of running tails on site. The community has plenty of sidewalks for walking, roller-skating and running if sidewalk running is your thing. Even if you go off site to N. Old Wilson Lake Road you still will have side-walks along both sides of this multiple lane sometimes busy street. I have walked on this sidewalk but it has been decades since I have partaken in anything whatsoever that could be even slightly mistaken as “running”, therefore I did not pay any attention to the grassy area on the far side of the sidewalk away from the street. You can check it out; it may be worth a shot or a twisted ankle. 

An onsite possibility may be one of the normally “dry ponds” (No )  that collect rainwater runoff doing heavy rains. One is located in the Cromrow Street area. This large grassy area is 3 to 4 feet below normal grade and is next the outdoor sports area that includes a parking area. You may need to dodge a falling kite or a wayward remote control model car or truck, but it may be your best non-concrete on site location.

Hope you have a fun, safe & memorable vacation!

G'day
Pulsar
Oops used wrong Login should have been *WH Info*


----------



## PulsarIII

Removed double post

TESThttps://www.disboards.com/forums/hotel-accommodations-reviews.126/


----------



## Cliff Secord

Doing our first stay at Windsor Hills in 2 weeks. Wondering if the water slide portion will continue to be open until 8p, or if the 6p Fall closing will start after Labor Day. Anyone know?


----------



## WH INFO

The OP Post #2 Pool area time information is based on conversations with Welcome Center staff. There is another source that shows the Community Pool – 8am-10pm and the “Splash pool for kids of all ages” (Water slides) open 10am-8pm (high season) and 10am-6pm (low season). With COVID-19 and how each state allows commercial activity to precede may make what is Low or High season somewhat questionable.
I’ll see if I can nail down a solid answer later today and update this post with that Info.

*Good news! I Hope. The “Splash pool for kids of all ages” (Water slides) open 10am-8pm now through the last day of this month. On Oct 1 2020 it will change to **10am-6pm**.*

*G'day 
Pulsar*

 *9/9/2020*  Edit to correct *- *10am-8pm to *10am-6pm*


----------



## china mom

BuzzandAriel'smom said:


> I just posted a question for owners a few minutes ago and found this thread. My question about owning may be off topic but if you have any info about owning send me a message. We are thinking about buying in WH.



Same here.  I would greatly appreciate any information from owners.

Buzzand Ariel'smom - did you end up buying a place?


----------



## WH INFO

BuzzandAriel'smom
I just posted a question for owners a few minutes ago and found this thread. My question about owning may be off topic but if you have any info about owning send me a message. We are thinking about buying in WH.
Same here. I would greatly appreciate any information from owners.



china mom said:


> Same here.  I would greatly appreciate any information from owners.
> 
> Buzzand Ariel'smom - did you end up buying a place?



*Hi! BuzzandAriel'smom and china mom*
*I haven’t been responding to the threads asking for help from WH owners. I was hopping a WH owner or two would find this thread and provide some help. Looks like there no owners tracking this thread. I’m not an owner, but a long time renter of Windsor Hills properties. Mostly Pools homes and a Condo once and I’ve never rented a Townhome. However I may be of some help if there some general or basic questions you have.*

*Most likely I’ll need to research your questions in order to give a reliable response, so please each of you post your top 2 “Windsor Hills - Need to know” topics. Hopefully I can be of some help.*

G'day
Pulsar


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Hi!  I'm a WH townhome owner.  Thanks Pulsar for reaching out since I didn't see this thread!  The pool is open 8 am to 10 pm during the summer with the slides open 10 am - 8 pm.  During the winter (starting about October 1st), the pool is open until dusk and the slides until 6 pm.  

As for owning in WH, we have the condos, townhomes, and homes.  I bought a townhome in June 2019, remodeled it and started renting it as a short term rental in October 2019.  I am obviously a Disney nut  so I LOVE going to Disneyworld and to Florida so we bought knowing this would be our vacation home.  We visit often and are active in our HOAs.  If you have specific questions, you can message me or direct me to your other thread.  I did look at over 30 communities and chose Windsor Hills for several reasons that weren't significant to only WH except for ONE - it is the absolute closest SHORT term rental community to WDW that doesn't need to sit at the Old Lake Wilson Rd light!!!  Seriously, I checked out Margaritaville and could not believe that it took an extra 15 minutes or longer to go a mile because of that darned light.  Instead, we get to head north on Old Lake Wilson road and make a right on 192 rather than being backed up on 192 as you head east toward Disneyworld.  And we are 5 minutes from Animal Kingdom (super secret road...ok, maybe not secret!)

With Covid and the crazy parties some communities are having, WH has really stepped up security and communication with the owners.  They were always good at both but they are going above and beyond now.  So now I have TWO reasons to be at WH that NO other resort can claim.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Windsor Hills follows Osceola county health rules including those for Covid-19.  These can change at anytime but currently includes a requirement for wearing masks INSIDE THE OFFICE - so when you pick up your wristbands.  Other than that, there are social distancing rules at the pool and in common areas.  As we all know, it takes everyone to social distance but we do have staff that will go around and remind everyone as well as the chairs being placed to social distance.  Osceola county rules can be found at www.osceola.org/covid19/


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

You will absolutely save money by booking direct with an owner on the Windsor Hills site.  Some of us owners are invited to post there (as we are in good standing with the HOA) but have contracts with our management companies that we can't list on other sites.  So while it is the best option to find a good place, there are good owners out there that can't post on the WH site (like me.)  So don't be afraid to book elsewhere if you find a place you like, the reviews are good, and you are good with the total cost.  Or come back here and ask if anyone knows of the management company.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Ladyandthepuppies said:


> @WH INFO Thank you so much for this thread! We just booked a one month stay for January and I’m loving all the great info! We had looked at Windsor at Westside but I feel great about going with WH now. @Sha259 I rented through windsorhillsprivaterentals.com so now I am a little nervous that you got burned at the last minute... do you mind me asking what happened?
> 
> My husband is really looking forward to running outside in January, does anyone have any running paths or routes they recommend? He usually does about 6 miles a day. Also, I know just about every lake in FL has an alligator at some point or another but I have a toddler and a dog so it makes me nervous... does WH do any gator control? Anyone heard of any issues?



Hi there!  About wh private rentals - that is the official site run by our HOA and you should get the best service there as the owners are in good standing.  However, that doesn't mean someone can't have a bad experience and I'm not sure what happened to the other person.  

And I'm a runner too so I am there every couple of months...running!  We don't have trails but I run on the streets and sidewalks throughout the resort.  Honestly it is good for a 3 mile run but I'd have a hard time enjoying a 6 mile run.  However, there are sidewalks on Old Lake Wilson Road and you could run south or go north and then west on Livingston and then even go north to Margaritaville for some interesting scenery.  

Ah, gators.  We have one at WH - Sir Windsor.  He stays in the swamp and hasn't bothered anyone BUT no one has ever gone to bother him either.  Last year, there were two sightings of him - way far away and down below.  It isn't easily accessible and it is a low swamp with the houses and common areas that are much higher with a fence around it.  Gators are so common that it is something everyone should always be aware of in Florida but there is less of a chance of getting exposed to a gator at WH than the Disney MK resorts due to the 'beaches' there (where I have see them.)  We do have a maintenance staff that look at the common areas daily for any concerns whether it is a tripping hazard or a broken sprinkler, or a critter.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Let me clarify about the gators, Sir Windsor is whom our water park is named after and it is the backstory (like Disney does at their resorts.)  Sir Windsor the gator is an urban legend like bigfoot and the only picture someone claimed to take looked like a shoe floating in the swamp.  So is there a gator in the swamp?  I don't think so!


----------



## WH INFO

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> ...come back here and ask if anyone knows of the management company.


This may not seem very unimportant but Timeshares & Hotelst use the same maintenance and house services for their entire propriety. Since most owners of Windsor Hills don’t live in central Florida and need to hire local companies to take care of maintenance and housekeeping the quality of service of properties may vary significantly.

There have been a few discussions on this board over the years with DISers naming who they liked; didn’t like and why, but these days with the big social media sites and some users having to deal with law suits it may not be a good idea any more.

Sorry that this post is not much help, but if you guys feel there is a need for this information, contact me on PM (Conversation) or post you commits on this thread and if it looks like it’s a big concern, I’ll poke around and look into how this information can be collected and made available.

G'day
Pulsar


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

WH INFO said:


> This may not seem very unimportant but Timeshares & Hotelst use the same maintenance and house services for their entire propriety. Since most owners of Windsor Hills don’t live in central Florida and need to hire local companies to take care of maintenance and housekeeping the quality of service of property may vary significantly.
> 
> There have been a few discussions on this board over the years with DISers naming who they liked; didn’t like and why, but these days with the big social media sites and some users having to deal with law suits it may not be a good idea any more.
> 
> Sorry that this post is not much help, but if you guys feel there is a need for this information, contact me on PM (Conversation) or post you commits on this thread and if it looks like it’s a big concern, I’ll poke around and look into how this information can be collected and made available.
> 
> G'day
> Pulsar



Great point!  I think you are right that there are so many outlets out there to get those types of reviews that it may not be needed to be compiled in a sticky post but it would be helpful if someone wants to post feedback here.


----------



## LaDonna

Joining this thread  just got back from Disney. We have always stayed onsite. But with our family getting larger and free dining promos getting fewer(and possibly non existent now) we will probably start looking for offsite options. May even eventually get annual passes one year So need to find most affordable places to stay so we can do more trips throughout the year.  Years ago when doing research Windsor Hills was the place everyone recommended and vacationcentralFlorida was the place to book......it I see things have changed a lot since then


----------



## Befferk

LaDonna said:


> Joining this thread  just got back from Disney. We have always stayed onsite. But with our family getting larger and free dining promos getting fewer(and possibly non existent now) we will probably start looking for offsite options. May even eventually get annual passes one year So need to find most affordable places to stay so we can do more trips throughout the year.  Years ago when doing research Windsor Hills was the place everyone recommended and vacationcentralFlorida was the place to book......it I see things have changed a lot since then



WH is the _ONLY  _place we will stay now when we come to Disney. The cost savings blows me away every time, and you're getting an entire condo/townhouse/house with all the amenities of home for so much less than onsite hotel rooms/suites. I don't miss any of the onsite amenities.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

LaDonna said:


> Joining this thread  just got back from Disney. We have always stayed onsite. But with our family getting larger and free dining promos getting fewer(and possibly non existent now) we will probably start looking for offsite options. May even eventually get annual passes one year So need to find most affordable places to stay so we can do more trips throughout the year.  Years ago when doing research Windsor Hills was the place everyone recommended and vacationcentralFlorida was the place to book......it I see things have changed a lot since then



I am an owner at WH.  I started looking into a place to buy in 2018 and it took me a year and visiting around 30 communities before I decided on WH.  I completely agree that WH is highly recommended and it was definitely a factor in buying a townhome there.  I've also been very impressed with how the community has handled the results of the pandemic (especially as it relates to short term rentals) including increased security.  I'm not familiar with the company you mention above so I can't give you feedback but the official Windsor Hills Private Rentals site will get you the best deal.  But not all of us owners (in good standing!) are on that site and I know that there are many valuable large and small sites that have reputable WH locations for rent.  My recommendation is to get any feedback on the booking company or site from your friends or here on the boards.  And then go with your gut.  I first rented with airbnb and while I did pay extra fees, I also knew airbnb would take care of me if there was a serious issue.  Now I understand a bit more about the smaller sites and am more comfortable booking that way.

If you have any specific questions about WH, ask here!  There are a few of us (some owners and some guests) that are keeping an eye out and happy to answer questions.


----------



## LaDonna

I wanted to clarify when I said I guess things have changed I really meant with regards to What place to go thru to Get the wh rental because I haven’t seen vacationcentralFlorida mentioned like I used to years ago
i will look into these other suggestions as well


----------



## omniscientmommy

LaDonna said:


> I wanted to clarify when I said I guess things have changed I really meant with regards to What place to go thru to Get the wh rental because I haven’t seen vacationcentralFlorida mentioned like I used to years ago
> i will look into these other suggestions as well


We have used VacationCentralFlorida a few times in the past few years and while they still have good prices the units tend to be dated.


----------



## FGT770

omniscientmommy said:


> We have used VacationCentralFlorida a few times in the past few years and while they still have good prices the units tend to be dated.


We have also used VacationCentralFlorida for WH rentals and I agree that while some of the units are somewhat dated their prices are excellent and they are very responsive to any needs or maintenance issues that come up. I was saddened to learn recently that VCF‘s owner and founder, Dave Robinson, very unexpectedly passed away in December 2018. Dave was a great person to deal with and he was in the business for the right reasons. I believe his son Daniel is running the operation now.


----------



## WH INFO

LaDonna said:


> Joining this thread  just got back from Disney. We have always stayed onsite. But with our family getting larger and free dining promos getting fewer(and possibly non existent now) we will probably start looking for offsite options. May even eventually get annual passes one year So need to find most affordable places to stay so we can do more trips throughout the year. Years ago when doing research Windsor Hills was the place everyone recommended and vacationcentralFlorida was the place to book..



Years Ago I switched over from booking multiple hotel rooms to vacation properties, when staying in Central Florida. They were all nice but with one stay in Windsor Hills I stopped looking for new places to stay. My last vacation I stayed on onsite in WDW for the first time. This wasn’t one of our typical family events so one Bedroom in the BWVs would work great. It was very nice and the World Showcase (back) Gate was great. Staying on site has not changed me to an on site or nothing type of visitor, there is a slight chance I’ll give BLT a try in the future. The only thing that really bugged me was this 1BR cost better than twice as much as a WH 5BR & 5Bath with a screened in private pool & hot tub only steps from the back door.

  G’day
  Pulsar


----------



## LaDonna

FGT770 said:


> We have also used VacationCentralFlorida for WH rentals and I agree that while some of the units are somewhat dated their prices are excellent and they are very responsive to any needs or maintenance issues that come up. I was saddened to learn recently that VCF‘s owner and founder, Dave Robinson, very unexpectedly passed away in December 2018. Dave was a great person to deal with and he was in the business for the right reasons. I believe his son Daniel is running the operation now.



may he Rest In Peace

Yeah honestly we’re not usually worried about dated anyways as long as it’s clean and well-maintained.....


----------



## FGT770

LaDonna said:


> may he Rest In Peace
> 
> Yeah honestly we’re not usually worried about dated anyways as long as it’s clean and well-maintained.....


Agree. Who cares if the countertops are not granite and the appliances are not stainless steel. We’re not buying the place. We’re just looking for a clean place with plenty of room to spend our vacation.


----------



## BostonEd

FGT770 said:


> I was saddened to learn recently that VCF‘s owner and founder, Dave Robinson, very unexpectedly passed away in December 2018.


I *heard* that after his death, the property management suffered. And that, if you read some reviews in 2019, they aren't that positive. Also, I *heard* that they've got their act back in shape after a difficult transition. Please note this is third hand information, so please take with a grain of salt and do your own research. I only wrote this because perhaps someone reading has first hand info about VCF they could share.


----------



## FGT770

BostonEd said:


> I *heard* that after his death, the property management suffered. And that, if you read some reviews in 2019, they aren't that positive. Also, I *heard* that they've got their act back in shape after a difficult transition. Please note this is third hand information, so please take with a grain of salt and do your own research. I only wrote this because perhaps someone reading has first hand info about VCF they could share.


It would not surprise me they may have had some hiccups in the transition. We did rent from them in June of 2019. Had one maintenance issue on a Saturday morning and it was very promptly taken care of. I did not realize at the time of our booking that Dave had passed. We were drawn to VCF because of their video tours of the properties, reasonable pricing and their  transparency of what their business was all about. We plan on renting from them again and certainly hope they can continue to offer a quality and affordable option for people who vacation in the central Florida area.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

We started our love affair with Windsor Hills (and Windsor Palms, on occasion) in 2004. We have always had a good experience, and appreciate the value to be found In renting a home vs hotel room(s)! 

After holding on to a faint hope that we’d travel from Canada in late November, I finally cancelled this year’s reservation.  It was to have been a 2-week stay to celebrate my retirement.

I just wanted to say what a wonderful experience I had booking our selected townhouse, with the extremely helpful And courteous owner. For the first time ever, I took a calculated risk and made a booking that stated very clearly that the deposit was non-fundable. I knew that and accepted what I thought was a minuscule risk. Who knew, right???

When we first started to comprehend that our plans might be derailed, I touched base with our homeowner who lives in the UK just to say I hoped that he and his family were staying well and were not being too negatively impacted by our changed world. Also, I reiterated  that I knew our deposit was non-refundable.

His reply pleasantly surprised me, beyond the social amenities. He said he would be happy to apply both deposit and the awesome rental rates for a future booking, in the event we had to cancel. I thought that was above and beyond the call!  Fast forward a couple months and we made the hard decision to cancel our travel plans. I notified him right away, in hopes he might be able to find another renter for our dates. He replied back quickly and told me he would refund my deposit! You can imagine my gratitude, And surprise!

f our travel party number stays the same, you can bet I will be looking to book with him again. While I cannot claim first hand experience with the physical property, I have nothing but good to say about this experience with a WH owner.

If anyone wants a specific recommendation for his place, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## WH INFO

LuvMyEAR said:


> We started our love affair with Windsor Hills (and Windsor Palms, on occasion) in 2004.



*I really do get that* even though I probably only have a “Like a lot affair”. Windsor Hills fills my check list plus offers many other amenities that even if I’m not very interested in them; other members of my family do enjoy them. It’s great that you found one of the many caring WH owners that could make adjustments that met your needs doing this unusual time. Unfortunately there seemed to be a very few owners that were not so caring in the past. Perhaps they moved on to less caring vacation rental neighborhoods.

G’day
Pulsar


----------



## Ladyandthepuppies

We are staying in WH for a month and will need a mother’s helper during the day for a few days in January (11am-4:30pm on January 11, 12, 13, 19 and 26th). My husband and I will be home the whole time and we will handle making lunch, putting my toddler down for his nap, and changing diapers. Just need someone to play with my 2 kids and keep them entertained while I’m in school online. If anyone has suggestions for where to look or a person to suggest, please DM me!


----------



## omniscientmommy

Ladyandthepuppies said:


> We are staying in WH for a month and will need a mother’s helper during the day for a few days in January (11am-4:30pm on January 11, 12, 13, 19 and 26th). My husband and I will be home the whole time and we will handle making lunch, putting my toddler down for his nap, and changing diapers. Just need someone to play with my 2 kids and keep them entertained while I’m in school online. If anyone has suggestions for where to look or a person to suggest, please DM me!


On this past Tuesday's episode of the DisUnplugged 10/13/20 the latter part of the episode was about helping former cast members. Saun was on and mentioned some cast members offered 'babysitting services'. You'd have to go back and watch the episode or look in the show notes. Otherwise there's CARE which is an online site for babysitting or adult care services. I think that's a national company.


----------



## Ladyandthepuppies

omniscientmommy said:


> On this past Tuesday's episode of the DisUnplugged 10/13/20 the latter part of the episode was about helping former cast members. Saun was on and mentioned some cast members offered 'babysitting services'. You'd have to go back and watch the episode or look in the show notes. Otherwise there's CARE which is an online site for babysitting or adult care services. I think that's a national company.


I thought about cast members when I was writing that! Hopefully WDW will be rehiring by Jan but I will definitely check out that episode. Thank you!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

I recently returned from staying at Windsor Hills for a few weeks in our townhome.  As soon as I left, I missed it!  I've already booked a couple weeks in January and am contemplating staying a month.  This is not good for getting more bookings   But I have to say that I am so glad that I've been able to visit every few months during this pandemic.  I love to grab my morning coffee and take a walk around the community with my family, especially when the Sandhill Cranes are walking around.  And even with the pandemic, we've been able to meet people - at a distance - and chat outside for a few minutes.  We'll head to a park for a few hours and bring back treats then relax in the pool and watch a movie.  I've also been able to work remotely and it's been very convenient.  Our guests have been great and while it isn't the pre-pandemic back-to-back bookings, everyone has been so happy to get away and enjoy.


----------



## chryscrazy

How is it getting in and out of the community at peak times? Do cars back up waiting to get in and out? Definitely not a deal breaker just want to be prepared.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

chryscrazy said:


> How is it getting in and out of the community at peak times? Do cars back up waiting to get in and out? Definitely not a deal breaker just want to be prepared.



New guests and Uber/Lyft use the left lane and once you are registered, you can use the right lane and scan your pass to get in (unless you are in a Uber/Lyft since the pass is for the driver, not a passenger.)  It can back up at busy times but typically that happens when someone in the right lane doesn't have their pass or it is an Uber/Lyft.  Luckily, they also place attendants there at busy times to get it addressed!  Busy times are Friday and Saturday about 4 pm (typical check in time) and when Disney is in full swing, it will be busy about 9 to 11 pm as people return from the parks.  
When leaving, there are also two lanes but there isn't a need for people to stop and talk to the attendants.  You technically don't even have to scan your pass to leave but its always a good reminder to make sure you have it!  I have never waited to leave the resort and have never waited more than a minute to get into the resort, even at the busiest of times.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## chryscrazy

Thank you! I was worried about a wait to get out for rope drop!


----------



## mamaofsix

chryscrazy said:


> How is it getting in and out of the community at peak times? Do cars back up waiting to get in and out? Definitely not a deal breaker just want to be prepared.


We've been there at busy times.  I've never had more than 1 car ahead of me to get out, and never more than 3 cars ahead to get in.  If you're going out for rope drop time, it'll be dead with no cars ahead of you.  Most don't leave that early...


----------



## trvlgirlmq

Just booked our first offsite stay since 2008 for next June. We will be there for 2 weeks and plan multiple park dates and lots of pool time.

This trip is to replace DS and his GF graduation trip to London we have been planning for 2 years. They chose this and we will hopefully make up their real trip in 2022. The GF has never been and her mom and brother haven’t either so we invited everyone 

Lots of new COVID stuff to learn now but excited to have a solid plan in place.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

trvlgirlmq said:


> Just booked our first offsite stay since 2008 for next June. We will be there for 2 weeks and plan multiple park dates and lots of pool time.
> 
> This trip is to replace DS and his GF graduation trip to London we have been planning for 2 years. They chose this and we will hopefully make up their real trip in 2022. The GF has never been and her mom and brother haven’t either so we invited everyone
> 
> Lots of new COVID stuff to learn now but excited to have a solid plan in place.



What a great gift for everyone!  Let us know if you have any questions. It will be a great trip


----------



## WH INFO

trvlgirlmq said:


> Just booked our first offsite stay since 2008 for next June. We will be there for 2 weeks and plan multiple park dates and lots of pool time.


I’s a shame that 2020 did so much disruption with so many graduation plans this year. Missing out on a planned trip to London must have been hard to except, but a 2 week vacation in central FL with family may soften the disappointment. Now keep things in perspective, come on 2022! 
G’day
Pulsar


----------



## monroe18

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I recently returned from staying at Windsor Hills for a few weeks in our townhome.  As soon as I left, I missed it!  I've already booked a couple weeks in January and am contemplating staying a month.  This is not good for getting more bookings   But I have to say that I am so glad that I've been able to visit every few months during this pandemic.  I love to grab my morning coffee and take a walk around the community with my family, especially when the Sandhill Cranes are walking around.  And even with the pandemic, we've been able to meet people - at a distance - and chat outside for a few minutes.  We'll head to a park for a few hours and bring back treats then relax in the pool and watch a movie.  I've also been able to work remotely and it's been very convenient.  Our guests have been great and while it isn't the pre-pandemic back-to-back bookings, everyone has been so happy to get away and enjoy.


Hi, would you mind if I pm you with some questions about owning in this neighborhood?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

monroe18 said:


> Hi, would you mind if I pm you with some questions about owning in this neighborhood?


Feel free to ask / PM me!  WH is a popular vacation destination AND vacation home destination


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Sandhill Cranes enjoying a beautiful Windsor Hills morning...


----------



## JJ2017

Just booked a week at Windsor Hills and wanted to jump on the board to learn as much as I can before we arrive!!!!  So excited!


----------



## jessiegirl1982

I just booked a townhouse in June at Windsor Hills on VRBO (we usually stay at Pop). Once I booked, I received the address and it looks like the property is a pending sale according to Zillow. I am now worried about my booking being later cancelled. I got a great deal (less than $900 out the door for 9 nights), and the listing just posted for that price this morning, so I am assuming the new owners are planning to rent it out. Anyone ever been in a similar situation? We had to cancel our trip this year, so just a bit apprehensive about this booking.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

jessiegirl1982 said:


> I just booked a townhouse in June at Windsor Hills on VRBO (we usually stay at Pop). Once I booked, I received the address and it looks like the property is a pending sale according to Zillow. I am now worried about my booking being later cancelled. I got a great deal (less than $900 out the door for 9 nights), and the listing just posted for that price this morning, so I am assuming the new owners are planning to rent it out. Anyone ever been in a similar situation? We had to cancel our trip this year, so just a bit apprehensive about this booking.


Hi there! I am a townhome owner and I’m familiar with this situation.  You‘ll want to check your contract.   There should be a section regarding cancellations by the property manager (or owner.)  If it is a management company, they typically have several units they manage at Windsor Hills and if they have to cancel they will find you equal accommodations or better. That could also mean putting you in a house rather than a townhome. But it all depends on how many units they manage and what is available. There should also be information in the contract that states what you will be reimbursed if they cannot find you equal accommodations. It is very important to check the contract. And I believe VRBO has a 48 hour cancel for any reason policy with full refund. At least my townhome does! So it may be worth it to cancel and look at some other townhomes.  

When a property sells, the new owner has the option to keep or get rid of the management company and keep or not keep the reservations. It really is a mixed bag so if the townhome does sell there is a chance your reservation could be canceled.

And from an insider, reservations are picking up but they are not near the pre-pandemic levels yet so you probably have more choice now and more time to make a decision than in previous years.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Hi there! I am a townhome owner and I’m familiar with this situation.  You‘ll want to check your contract.   There should be a section regarding cancellations by the property manager (or owner.)  If it is a management company, they typically have several units they manage at Windsor Hills and if they have to cancel they will find you equal accommodations or better. That could also mean putting you in a house rather than a townhome. But it all depends on how many units they manage and what is available. There should also be information in the contract that states what you will be reimbursed if they cannot find you equal accommodations. It is very important to check the contract. And I believe VRBO has a 48 hour cancel for any reason policy with full refund. At least my townhome does! So it may be worth it to cancel and look at some other townhomes.
> 
> When a property sells, the new owner has the option to keep or get rid of the management company and keep or not keep the reservations. It really is a mixed bag so if the townhome does sell there is a chance your reservation could be canceled.
> 
> And from an insider, reservations are picking up but they are not near the pre-pandemic levels yet so you probably have more choice now and more time to make a decision than in previous years.


Thank you so much for your advice and input! Yes, the management company manages several properties (and I was secretly hoping to get upgraded to a house). I can get a 100% refund from VRBO if I cancel by April, but the management company sent over a booking form claiming the deposit is non-refundable (haven't signed it yet). I will email them for more info.


----------



## JJ2017

So we went through Airbnb and it has a 24 hour before check in full cancellation policy.  I'm more worried with the host cancelling on me!  

Are there any fishing spots within Windsor Hills?  How about close by?  This would just be for the kids who like to fish off land/docks.  Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> So we went through Airbnb and it has a 24 hour before check in full cancellation policy.  I'm more worried with the host cancelling on me!



It is not typical for a host to cancel!  There are penalties by the property management company and by the site you book thru.  The situation I described above is when someone is selling their property (successfully) and only if the new owner doesn't take the bookings.  If you have the address of the place, you can do a search like jessiegirl1982 to see if it is for sale.  But this isn't a typical scenario you'll face with any short-term rental. You'll face these situations as much as you would at hotels that close temporarily or partially for remodeling.

Check your contract for the cancellation policy.  The best remedy is to identify all the 'worst' ways your vacation could be ruined and have a back up plan.  Typically nothing happens but if it does, you'll have already gone thru the worst in your head and you'll be prepared.


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> It is not typical for a host to cancel!  There are penalties by the property management company and by the site you book thru.  The situation I described above is when someone is selling their property (successfully) and only if the new owner doesn't take the bookings.  If you have the address of the place, you can do a search like jessiegirl1982 to see if it is for sale.  But this isn't a typical scenario you'll face with any short-term rental. You'll face these situations as much as you would at hotels that close temporarily or partially for remodeling.
> 
> Check your contract for the cancellation policy.  The best remedy is to identify all the 'worst' ways your vacation could be ruined and have a back up plan.  Typically nothing happens but if it does, you'll have already gone thru the worst in your head and you'll be prepared.


Phew. Thank you. I checked the address and not finding anything about it being for sale. We def have a worst case scenario back up plan! We are so excited and need this getaway so bad! Just remaining cautious Bc this world is crazy right now. But planning as normal and happy to have this board to ask questions.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Are there any fishing spots within Windsor Hills?  How about close by?  This would just be for the kids who like to fish off land/docks.  Thanks!



There is no fishing at Windsor Hills.  The lake in the community is home to Sir Windsor so only that gator is allowed to fish in the lake   If you spot him, take lots of photos because even owners that have been there from the start have never seen him!  

Disney's Port Orleans Riverside resort has dockside fishing and poles for rent although I am not sure if the resort or the fishing option is open right now so you'll need to check when you get there for the latest information.  Disney's Fort Wilderness also had dockside fishing but I'm not sure if they offer it any longer and again, you'd need to check to see if it was open.

There are a couple places within 20 to 30 minutes from WH that other owners go to fish - Shingle Creek Regional Park and Lake Louisa State Park.  I found your question very interesting because I love to fish and I haven't been yet in Florida!  So I've put the question out to other owners and if I get more feedback, I'll post it here!

Let us know if you do go fishing and what you thought of it!


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> There is no fishing at Windsor Hills.  The lake in the community is home to Sir Windsor so only that gator is allowed to fish in the lake   If you spot him, take lots of photos because even owners that have been there from the start have never seen him!
> 
> Disney's Port Orleans Riverside resort has dockside fishing and poles for rent although I am not sure if the resort or the fishing option is open right now so you'll need to check when you get there for the latest information.  Disney's Fort Wilderness also had dockside fishing but I'm not sure if they offer it any longer and again, you'd need to check to see if it was open.
> 
> There are a couple places within 20 to 30 minutes from WH that other owners go to fish - Shingle Creek Regional Park and Lake Louisa State Park.  I found your question very interesting because I love to fish and I haven't been yet in Florida!  So I've put the question out to other owners and if I get more feedback, I'll post it here!
> 
> Let us know if you do go fishing and what you thought of it!


Thanks for all of this!  We will certainly be on the lookout for Sir Windsor - my kids will love to keep looking


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Thanks for all of this!  We will certainly be on the lookout for Sir Windsor - my kids will love to keep looking



Another fishing suggestion from a fellow owner-
Kissimmee Lakefront Park is perfect for this.  Big Toho Marina is located in the park and sells bait and tackle.  The park is really well done.  You can fish the entire length of the wall and there are public restrooms and a playground.  Kissimmee Lakefront Park - Big Toho Marina is located in the park and sells bait and tackle.


----------



## erbeaman

Is there a snack bar/restaurant in the pool area for snacks and adult beverages? I skimmed the thread, but didn't see anything.


----------



## ParkHopperFan

erbeaman said:


> Is there a snack bar/restaurant in the pool area for snacks and adult beverages? I skimmed the thread, but didn't see anything.


Yes.  There is a small convenience shop that sells food, drinks (adult drinks too), ice cream, etc.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

erbeaman said:


> Is there a snack bar/restaurant in the pool area for snacks and adult beverages? I skimmed the thread, but didn't see anything.



In addition to the marketplace at the clubhouse, you are also able to bring your own snacks and beverages to the pool area.  Many guests arrange for Walmart or Amazon Prime grocery delivery.  Walmart has beer and wine but I'm not sure about Amazon Prime.  These companies deliver frequently to the resort and they are able to get into the resort without any additional work on your part


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> In addition to the marketplace at the clubhouse, you are also able to bring your own snacks and beverages to the pool area.  Many guests arrange for Walmart or Amazon Prime grocery delivery.  Walmart has beer and wine but I'm not sure about Amazon Prime.  These companies deliver frequently to the resort and they are able to get into the resort without any additional work on your part


So they don’t frown upon bringing your own “adult” beverages to the pool (assuming no glass)?!?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So they don’t frown upon bringing your own “adult” beverages to the pool (assuming no glass)?!?



Technically they only allow paper and plastic at the pool and food and beverages must remain 3 feet from the pool edge.  I have never seen anyone have an issue with an aluminum can however I usually put my beverage in a large plastic reusable bottle which works well.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Technically they only allow paper and plastic at the pool and food and beverages must remain 3 feet from the pool edge.  I have never seen anyone have an issue with an aluminum can however I usually put my beverage in a large plastic reusable bottle which works well.


Awesome! Can't wait!!


----------



## WH INFO

erbeaman said:


> Is there a snack bar/restaurant in the pool area for snacks and adult beverages? I skimmed the thread, but didn't see anything.


Thank you for asking this question! It should have been covered in OP2, but it was not there. Turns out there were several Clubhouse areas missing. OP2 has received a major update and hopefully it will be more informative now.

G'day
Pulsar


----------



## JJ2017

We arrive later in the day on Xmas. Will we have luck finding close by restaurants that are open for dinner/takeout?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> We arrive later in the day on Xmas. Will we have luck finding close by restaurants that are open for dinner/takeout?



Definitely!  You can go to Disney resort restaurants (make sure to have a reservation so you can access those resorts though.)  You could also go to Disney Springs but be aware that if the parking lots are full, they will turn you away.  This happened to me but luckily I have a credit card with Hilton benefits so I parked at the HIlton Lake Buena Vista and was able to get my parking there reimbursed (~$20.)  A better option is to take an Uber or Lyft there since they can still pick up and drop off.

There are lots of restaurants very close by on 192 from chain restaurants to unique to the area restaurants.  Given that it is Xmas day you want to go, I would call them before you head over to make sure they can accommodate your party.  Sunset Walk near Margaritaville has a variety of unique restaurants like the Ford restaurant, a British restaurant, a Mexican restaurant, and others.


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Definitely!  You can go to Disney resort restaurants (make sure to have a reservation so you can access those resorts though.)  You could also go to Disney Springs but be aware that if the parking lots are full, they will turn you away.  This happened to me but luckily I have a credit card with Hilton benefits so I parked at the HIlton Lake Buena Vista and was able to get my parking there reimbursed (~$20.)  A better option is to take an Uber or Lyft there since they can still pick up and drop off.
> 
> There are lots of restaurants very close by on 192 from chain restaurants to unique to the area restaurants.  Given that it is Xmas day you want to go, I would call them before you head over to make sure they can accommodate your party.  Sunset Walk near Margaritaville has a variety of unique restaurants like the Ford restaurant, a British restaurant, a Mexican restaurant, and others.


Thanks for your response.  We also have a Hilton credit card....had no idea about being able to park and get reimbursed.  Can you tell me about the reimburse process?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Thanks for your response.  We also have a Hilton credit card....had no idea about being able to park and get reimbursed.  Can you tell me about the reimburse process?



I have the Hilton AMEX Aspire card which has a $250 Hilton hotel credit per year.  The Hilton Lake Buena Vista is one of the Hilton hotels that counts toward that credit.  When you enter the parking lot, you take a ticket (there is no one manning the lot.)  When you leave, you use the ticket and enter a credit card to pay.  I used my AMEX Hilton card and the credit is automatically applied on my statement.  

The Hilton Orlando Buena Vista (or something like that!) is the other Hilton in walking distance but they remained closed in October.  I think their parking fee may be slightly less and they are a bit closer walking distance so I would have parked there if they were open.  

We happened to go in October on a Saturday night about 5:30 pm and the garages at Disney springs were closed off and police were directing cars back to the street.  Around 7:30 pm, the garages were opened back up though.  I know better as a frequent visitor than to arrive at 5:30 pm but my family was not cooperating.  Of course, they listen to me now when I say we have to leave by 4pm for Disney Springs on a Saturday  

Luckily we don't have to worry about traffic going from Windsor Hills to Disney!  I love driving up World Center to East Buena Vista and seeing the skyliner and all the Disney hotels.  Ever since the Disney buses put in that new system to Disney Springs it has relieved the traffic for the cars and its so easy to pop on over there!  

And who doesn't LOVE coming back to WH from Disney?  It's my favorite thing when I'm taking the 192 exit from World Drive and being able to bypass the red light for the others on 192.  Easy peasy to merge to the left without all the oncoming traffic to make a left at Old Lake Wilson Rd.  Well, now I need to go back


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I have the Hilton AMEX Aspire card which has a $250 Hilton hotel credit per year.  The Hilton Lake Buena Vista is one of the Hilton hotels that counts toward that credit.  When you enter the parking lot, you take a ticket (there is no one manning the lot.)  When you leave, you use the ticket and enter a credit card to pay.  I used my AMEX Hilton card and the credit is automatically applied on my statement.
> 
> The Hilton Orlando Buena Vista (or something like that!) is the other Hilton in walking distance but they remained closed in October.  I think their parking fee may be slightly less and they are a bit closer walking distance so I would have parked there if they were open.
> 
> We happened to go in October on a Saturday night about 5:30 pm and the garages at Disney springs were closed off and police were directing cars back to the street.  Around 7:30 pm, the garages were opened back up though.  I know better as a frequent visitor than to arrive at 5:30 pm but my family was not cooperating.  Of course, they listen to me now when I say we have to leave by 4pm for Disney Springs on a Saturday
> 
> Luckily we don't have to worry about traffic going from Windsor Hills to Disney!  I love driving up World Center to East Buena Vista and seeing the skyliner and all the Disney hotels.  Ever since the Disney buses put in that new system to Disney Springs it has relieved the traffic for the cars and its so easy to pop on over there!
> 
> And who doesn't LOVE coming back to WH from Disney?  It's my favorite thing when I'm taking the 192 exit from World Drive and being able to bypass the red light for the others on 192.  Easy peasy to merge to the left without all the oncoming traffic to make a left at Old Lake Wilson Rd.  Well, now I need to go back


So helpful! Especially to visualize all of this.  We have never driven in the area at all.  I can't wait to be there for a good amount of time and get our bearings!  And, just popped on to Open Table to check availability at restaurants on Christmas and there are a ton!


----------



## cwell

We just got back a few weeks ago from our third trip to Windsor Hills. We have stayed in a townhouse and condo in the past. This trip was our first time renting a 4 bedroom pool house and we loved it! It was so nice to sit out by the pool in the morning and have coffee and breakfast before heading out for the day. Our evening was spent swimming and relaxing in our own hot tub. I'm not sure I can go back to cramming my large family in hotel rooms. We are now spoiled!! 

The new Walmart down the road was so convenient to do online pickup. I ordered groceries a few days before the start of our trip and scheduled pickup for when we arrived at the house. It was so nice to not have to waste precious vacation time grocery shopping. 

We stayed in a condo there in 2014 and we saw the local gator from our balcony overlooking the lake early in the morning. It was something we looked forward to each day


----------



## JJ2017

Recommendations for a reliable car service that can pick us up at Epcot on NYE? Or one of the nearby hotels? I don’t want to deal with finding an Uber/lyft that night. I am not familiar with the rules right now about pick up/drop off.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Recommendations for a reliable car service that can pick us up at Epcot on NYE? Or one of the nearby hotels? I don’t want to deal with finding an Uber/lyft that night. I am not familiar with the rules right now about pick up/drop off.



Bill Murphy - You need to join his Facebook group - Disney Vacation! To Florida and Beyond! - & PM him.  

I haven’t used his service but he’s recommended by other WH visitors. I’m on his FB page & everyone’s always commenting on the great service they get.


----------



## corn princess

Can you have a stroller delivered to a condo you're staying at in Windsor hills? We typically stay on property and have a stroller delivered to us there so I was curious how it works with Windsor hills!?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

corn princess said:


> Can you have a stroller delivered to a condo you're staying at in Windsor hills? We typically stay on property and have a stroller delivered to us there so I was curious how it works with Windsor hills!?



Some condos/homes have a stroller within the unit to use while you are a guest.  And some owners and property managers will also coordinate the stroller delivery for you and have it waiting for you upon arrival or have a special code to use.  Reach out to the owner and/or property manager to find out what they offer.  
If you do need to arrange it yourself, there are vendors that are set up in the WH security system you can use or if you use one that isn't on the list already, notify the guardhouse if you are on property or notify the owner in advance so they can add them to the security list for entrance to the community.  With any vendor, you'll want to confirm they will leave the stroller without you being there if that's a requirement.  

With all that preamble  Kingdom strollers is a preregistered vendor and they will leave the stroller at the door without you needing to answer the door (always confirm when you arrange it as their policies may change.)


----------



## corn princess

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Some condos/homes have a stroller within the unit to use while you are a guest.  And some owners and property managers will also coordinate the stroller delivery for you and have it waiting for you upon arrival or have a special code to use.  Reach out to the owner and/or property manager to find out what they offer.
> If you do need to arrange it yourself, there are vendors that are set up in the WH security system you can use or if you use one that isn't on the list already, notify the guardhouse if you are on property or notify the owner in advance so they can add them to the security list for entrance to the community.  With any vendor, you'll want to confirm they will leave the stroller without you being there if that's a requirement.
> 
> With all that preamble  Kingdom strollers is a preregistered vendor and they will leave the stroller at the door without you needing to answer the door (always confirm when you arrange it as their policies may change.)


Thank you so much! I will reach out to the owner today! We've also used kingdom strollers plenty so that's good to know they are one of the vendors!


----------



## china mom

Help me settle a discussion with a friend...  when looking for your vacation house, how important is it to have Disney Themed rooms?   Does that outrank an updated kitchen?  Are there circumstances where a themed kids room could work against the host - such as gender specific theming (princess room, star wars, Marvel)?

For purpose of discussion, assume that all other variables are the same (location, pricing etc)


----------



## jessiegirl1982

china mom said:


> Help me settle a discussion with a friend...  when looking for your vacation house, how important is it to have Disney Themed rooms?   Does that outrank an updated kitchen?  Are there circumstances where a themed kids room could work against the host - such as gender specific theming (princess room, star wars, Marvel)?
> 
> For purpose of discussion, assume that all other variables are the same (location, pricing etc)


Well, I am not entirely impartial to your question . IMO an owner would appeal to a wider audience by not incorporating Disney into the entire house. I personally prefer the more modern updated home, and I have a hard pass on any place with a 10+ year old TV (such a simple upgrade). Even though I have a 2 and 6 year old, and am as "Disney freak" according to DH, I still would prefer a more neutral, modern looking home. My son would be not happy to stay in a princess room, and while my daughter would love it, you might risk alienating some potential renters. There are plenty of people who travel without kids, and those like me that have a boy and a girl that have to a share a room on vacation.


----------



## china mom

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Well, I am not entirely impartial to your question . IMO an owner would appeal to a wider audience by not incorporating Disney into the entire house. I personally prefer the more modern updated home, and I have a hard pass on any place with a 10+ year old TV (such a simple upgrade). Even though I have a 2 and 6 year old, and am as "Disney freak" according to DH, I still would prefer a more neutral, modern looking home. My son would be not happy to stay in a princess room, and while my daughter would love it, you might risk alienating some potential renters. There are plenty of people who travel without kids, and those like me that have a boy and a girl that have to a share a room on vacation.



That was my thoughts.  My friend and I are each purchasing (separately - two different houses) and he keeps talking about theming and I would rather spend my money on stainless appliances and new/large TVs.  I plan on purchasing convenience  items such as a pack and play and strollers.  I think higher quality bedding and towels wont attract new guests (because you cant see them in the photos) but will encourage return guests.

Next question:  The "kids" room has two twin beds in the 3 bedroom townhouse.  Should I upgrade to full beds?  It makes the room much more crowded but OTOH, I think it makes the house more marketable to families with three adult  couples or a family with large teens.


----------



## corn princess

As a renter, to me, updated features are more important when I rent a house! If I want themed rooms, I can go to a disney hotel but when we stay off property, I love a more updated feel!


----------



## JJ2017

Can I have Amazon packages shipped to the rental?


----------



## trvlgirlmq

On the issue of deliveries is/are there companies contracted to deliver wheelchairs?  We will need one for my mom and prefer to rent offsite. The Disney one's are not in the best condition and we had a couple doozies last time.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

china mom said:


> That was my thoughts.  My friend and I are each purchasing (separately - two different houses) and he keeps talking about theming and I would rather spend my money on stainless appliances and new/large TVs.  I plan on purchasing convenience  items such as a pack and play and strollers.  I think higher quality bedding and towels wont attract new guests (because you cant see them in the photos) but will encourage return guests.
> 
> Next question:  The "kids" room has two twin beds in the 3 bedroom townhouse.  Should I upgrade to full beds?  It makes the room much more crowded but OTOH, I think it makes the house more marketable to families with three adult  couples or a family with large teens.


The bed upgrade wouldn’t make a difference to us, but it would probably be a better move overall since you could “up” the capacity of the unit. If my kids were older, they would definitely appreciate bigger beds.


----------



## Befferk

china mom said:


> That was my thoughts.  My friend and I are each purchasing (separately - two different houses) and he keeps talking about theming and I would rather spend my money on stainless appliances and new/large TVs.  I plan on purchasing convenience  items such as a pack and play and strollers.  I think higher quality bedding and towels wont attract new guests (because you cant see them in the photos) but will encourage return guests.
> 
> Next question:  The "kids" room has two twin beds in the 3 bedroom townhouse.  Should I upgrade to full beds?  It makes the room much more crowded but OTOH, I think it makes the house more marketable to families with three adult  couples or a family with large teens.



What I notice that's hard to find in the townhouses is all three bedrooms set up for adults/couples. I was having this problem on one trip, no little kids for the twin beds, needed at least 3 fulls. What I did see in some homes which I appreciated was a bunk bed where it was a full on the bottom, and twin on the top. A lot of people travel without kids and it's hard to find ones without little kid theming. Allows flexibility. Could be a couple (that use just the bottom bed) or two kids.


----------



## china mom

Befferk said:


> What I notice that's hard to find in the townhouses is all three bedrooms set up for adults/couples. I was having this problem on one trip, no little kids for the twin beds, needed at least 3 fulls. What I did see in some homes which I appreciated was a bunk bed where it was a full on the bottom, and twin on the top. A lot of people travel without kids and it's hard to find ones without little kid theming. Allows flexibility. Could be a couple (that use just the bottom bed) or two kids.



That's where my thought was.  I think bigger beds - to accommodate adults or larger kids (my 18 year old has been 6'4, 250+ for years) would be more of an attraction than the extra floor space you get with smaller beds.  I did tour a unit that had a twin over full bunk bed and a full bed next to it.  There wasn't a lot of extra walking space in the room but seemed the most flexible arrangement.


----------



## JJ2017

Does the clubhouse area "rent" out things like basketballs/other sports equipment?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Can I have Amazon packages shipped to the rental?



Yes - as long as it isn't USPS (which Amazon doesn't use but third parties on Amazon might.)  The postal service does not deliver to residences at WH, only to some long-term residents that have PO Boxes onsite.  But FedEx, Amazon Prime, and UPS are all frequent visitors to the resort and are able to enter when needed - no pre-registration needed. 

I have used Amazon Prime deliver and can vouch for it - and it is quick!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

trvlgirlmq said:


> On the issue of deliveries is/are there companies contracted to deliver wheelchairs?  We will need one for my mom and prefer to rent offsite. The Disney one's are not in the best condition and we had a couple doozies last time.



There are several companies that rent wheelchairs in the area and will drop-off & pick-up the wheelchair.  I do not have any personal experience nor can I pass on any (we brought our own wheelchair when we needed one) but I'd recommend calling Buena Visa Scooters which has a good reputation.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Befferk said:


> What I notice that's hard to find in the townhouses is all three bedrooms set up for adults/couples. I was having this problem on one trip, no little kids for the twin beds, needed at least 3 fulls. What I did see in some homes which I appreciated was a bunk bed where it was a full on the bottom, and twin on the top. A lot of people travel without kids and it's hard to find ones without little kid theming. Allows flexibility. Could be a couple (that use just the bottom bed) or two kids.



I struggled with this because I love Disney but I didn't want to be immersed in red, black, and yellow on my vacations or a princess room (and I love princesses!)  We remodeled our townhome last year after we bought it and we chose modern decor and themed each room subtly.  For the most themed bedroom, I settled on classic Star Wars because everyone in my extended family loves it (crosses ages, genders, etc.)  I also wanted other things in the room than a bunch of beds so we put in a twin over full and then added the chair which pulls out to a twin sized bed.  This is my daughter's room when we visit and she loves the full sized bed.  Here's a photo of half the bedroom with the beds-


----------



## Befferk

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I struggled with this because I love Disney but I didn't want to be immersed in red, black, and yellow on my vacations or a princess room (and I love princesses!)  We remodeled our townhome last year after we bought it and we chose modern decor and themed each room subtly.  For the most themed bedroom, I settled on classic Star Wars because everyone in my extended family loves it (crosses ages, genders, etc.)  I also wanted other things in the room than a bunch of beds so we put in a twin over full and then added the chair which pulls out to a twin sized bed.  This is my daughter's room when we visit and she loves the full sized bed.  Here's a photo of half the bedroom with the beds-
> 
> View attachment 544332


Yes, this is exactly what I was talking about  This looks fantastic.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

corn princess said:


> As a renter, to me, updated features are more important when I rent a house! If I want themed rooms, I can go to a disney hotel but when we stay off property, I love a more updated feel!



I agree - I want an updated feel!  To me, it also feels more clean.  And even Disney resorts don't have over the top themed rooms of Disney characters.  I can't even tell you how happy it makes me to hang out at this place.  My husband is a contractor and he really thought about details like the one level counter - it makes it so much easier to push our dishes to the sink, talk to each other, and see the TV!  He also put in the prettiest backsplash that when you turn on the over the oven light at night, it sparkles.  I wake up early and it is so nice to see this 'night light' lead the way to the coffee maker   I'm so excited to go in a couple weeks and enjoy some sunshine!


----------



## china mom

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I struggled with this because I love Disney but I didn't want to be immersed in red, black, and yellow on my vacations or a princess room (and I love princesses!)  We remodeled our townhome last year after we bought it and we chose modern decor and themed each room subtly.  For the most themed bedroom, I settled on classic Star Wars because everyone in my extended family loves it (crosses ages, genders, etc.)  I also wanted other things in the room than a bunch of beds so we put in a twin over full and then added the chair which pulls out to a twin sized bed.  This is my daughter's room when we visit and she loves the full sized bed.  Here's a photo of half the bedroom with the beds-
> 
> View attachment 544332



See, that is subtle and gender neutral.  It turned out very well.  I hadn't thought about the chair/twin idea  but I am stealing!


----------



## china mom

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I agree - I want an updated feel!  To me, it also feels more clean.  And even Disney resorts don't have over the top themed rooms of Disney characters.  I can't even tell you how happy it makes me to hang out at this place.  My husband is a contractor and he really thought about details like the one level counter - it makes it so much easier to push our dishes to the sink, talk to each other, and see the TV!  He also put in the prettiest backsplash that when you turn on the over the oven light at night, it sparkles.  I wake up early and it is so nice to see this 'night light' lead the way to the coffee maker   I'm so excited to go in a couple weeks and enjoy some sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 544344View attachment 544345



I want to tour your house so badly.  I really want to check out your laundry and bathroom remodels


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

china mom said:


> See, that is subtle and gender neutral.  It turned out very well.  I hadn't thought about the chair/twin idea  but I am stealing!



It isn't stealing...It's a best practice  



china mom said:


> I want to tour your house so badly.  I really want to check out your laundry and bathroom remodels



I'll be there Jan 8 - 18.  So if anyone is at WH during that time, I'll be around.  I usually take a morning walk around the community - complete with my Disney resort mug


----------



## BostonEd

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> ... added the chair which pulls out to a twin sized bed.


Brilliant.



Tinkerbellie16 said:


> View attachment 544345


Love the color scheme.


----------



## china mom

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> It isn't stealing...It's a best practice
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there Jan 8 - 18.  So if anyone is at WH during that time, I'll be around.  I usually take a morning walk around the community - complete with my Disney resort mug



I'll PM you if i can make it down so you can leave my name at the gate...if you don't mind.   I won't be an owner until late January and you won't be there tomorrow for my home inspection.


----------



## JJ2017

Our rental says the pool heat will be set to about 87.  That sound about right to feel comfortable in December weather?  I do not know my pool temp levels!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Our rental says the pool heat will be set to about 87.  That sound about right to feel comfortable in December weather?  I do not know my pool temp levels!



Yes, that is nice and toasty for December!  Many keep it at low to mid-80s.  I like it in the high 80s in the colder months but low to mid-80s is perfectly acceptable also.  

Enjoy!


----------



## corn princess

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I agree - I want an updated feel!  To me, it also feels more clean.  And even Disney resorts don't have over the top themed rooms of Disney characters.  I can't even tell you how happy it makes me to hang out at this place.  My husband is a contractor and he really thought about details like the one level counter - it makes it so much easier to push our dishes to the sink, talk to each other, and see the TV!  He also put in the prettiest backsplash that when you turn on the over the oven light at night, it sparkles.  I wake up early and it is so nice to see this 'night light' lead the way to the coffee maker   I'm so excited to go in a couple weeks and enjoy some sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 544344View attachment 544345


Gorgeous


----------



## JJ2017

Is the check in process for all guests/renters the same?  Can someone please explain the process so we know what to expect?  We just keep being told a door code will be emailed to us on the day of check in.  Thanks!


----------



## JJ2017

Oh no - I see that the unit we rented is listed for sale!  I'm worried now that showings might happen while we are there.  Advice?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Is the check in process for all guests/renters the same?  Can someone please explain the process so we know what to expect?  We just keep being told a door code will be emailed to us on the day of check in.  Thanks!



Each condo/townhome/home is individually owned and managed.  You will need to get your specific instructions from the company/individual you rented from to enter the home but many have locks with a code that you are given prior to arrival.  

One thing that is the same is guest registration and entering the community:
1. Home owner enters guest information (names of people driving vehicles) prior to arrival.
2. QR code email sent to guest (note - if this isn't sent to you but the owner registered you, all is ok!)
3. Enter via Old Lake Wilson Road and use the left lane for first time guest entry.
4. Show the gate attendant your drivers license & email or paper QR code.
5. Gate attendant takes your license & if you have it, the paper or your phone, to the computer to verity and enter your data.
6. Gate attendant will give you back your items plus a gate pass to use during your stay.
7. Use the paper pass to access the community for the rest of your stay.  
8. When re-entering, use the right lane for returning guests and scan your pass at the machine which will open the gate.  Sometimes a gate attendant will assist with scanning so don't be concerned if they are standing there waiting to help!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Oh no - I see that the unit we rented is listed for sale!  I'm worried now that showings might happen while we are there.  Advice?



Typically they will not show the house when it is occupied by a guest.  But confirm in your contract the rules in which they can enter the house while you are renting in it.  I looked at many places that were rentals and I had to work around their rental schedule.  Realtors weren't allowed to show the house when a guest occupied it.  Not sure if that's an official regulation, but it is definitely the standard.


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Each condo/townhome/home is individually owned and managed.  You will need to get your specific instructions from the company/individual you rented from to enter the home but many have locks with a code that you are given prior to arrival.
> 
> One thing that is the same is guest registration and entering the community:
> 1. Home owner enters guest information (names of people driving vehicles) prior to arrival.
> 2. QR code email sent to guest (note - if this isn't sent to you but the owner registered you, all is ok!)
> 3. Enter via Old Lake Wilson Road and use the left lane for first time guest entry.
> 4. Show the gate attendant your drivers license & email or paper QR code.
> 5. Gate attendant takes your license & if you have it, the paper or your phone, to the computer to verity and enter your data.
> 6. Gate attendant will give you back your items plus a gate pass to use during your stay.
> 7. Use the paper pass to access the community for the rest of your stay.
> 8. When re-entering, use the right lane for returning guests and scan your pass at the machine which will open the gate.  Sometimes a gate attendant will assist with scanning so don't be concerned if they are standing there waiting to help!


Wow! Having this visual is SO helpful for me! Thank you!


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Typically they will not show the house when it is occupied by a guest.  But confirm in your contract the rules in which they can enter the house while you are renting in it.  I looked at many places that were rentals and I had to work around their rental schedule.  Realtors weren't allowed to show the house when a guest occupied it.  Not sure if that's an official regulation, but it is definitely the standard.


OK - management company is saying it will not be shown.


----------



## china mom

JJ2017 said:


> Oh no - I see that the unit we rented is listed for sale!  I'm worried now that showings might happen while we are there.  Advice?



I had to make four separate trips down on my recent house hunting journey just to work around occupied units.  There were a couple that I wanted to see but never got into.  The agents confirm occupancy with the management company.


----------



## JJ2017

What’s Lights on Jeater Bend in Celebration? Worth a drive over? Thanks!


----------



## SwanVT2

I was thinking it might be fun to rent at Windsor Hills for our Universal vacation.  Has anyone stayed at WH for a visit to Universal? How was it?  Also, it is only myself, DH and DD (who will be 9 by the time we travel).  Is renting a condo/townhome really not the best for such a small party? My DD thought it would be fun and we liked the idea of our own pool!


----------



## smwisc

SwanVT2 said:


> I was thinking it might be fun to rent at Windsor Hills for our Universal vacation.  Has anyone stayed at WH for a visit to Universal? How was it?  Also, it is only myself, DH and DD (who will be 9 by the time we travel).  Is renting a condo/townhome really not the best for such a small party? My DD thought it would be fun and we liked the idea of our own pool!


If you're just going to Universal, you may want to also check out Vista Cay - it's very close to Universal.  The 3br condos are very similar to WH. I don't know if any of the units have their own pools, though, and the pool by the clubhouse is very nice but doesn't have a water slide.


----------



## EpcotNerd

What are your favorite places that offer safe outside dining  options near Windsor Hills?


----------



## Carolynleanne

This whole thread is making me super excited. Hubby and I are hoping to buy here in a few years!!!


----------



## WH INFO

SwanVT2 said:


> I was thinking it might be fun to rent at Windsor Hills for our Universal vacation. Has anyone stayed at WH for a visit to Universal? How was it? Also, it is only myself, DH and DD (who will be 9 by the time we travel). Is renting a condo/townhome really not the best for such a small party? My DD thought it would be fun and we liked the idea of our own pool!



Hi SwanVT2
I understand your hesitation to stay in Windsor Hills for a vacation based on UOR, being that it is your primary destination of your plans. I have been to UOR every time I have stayed in Windsor Hills but never with it being my only planned Theme Park Resort to visit. My plans for all theme park days is to be there for rope drop, but getting everyone up and out the door on time almost never happens. I may be lucky because my morning weekday trips to Universal have been rather reasonable, considering early morning I4 rush hour traffic. All of my Central Florida trips have been in the US 192 corridor both East & West of I4 and many were well before UOR located in Florida. OBTW: The Condos in Windsor Hills would be the best fit for a family of 3 and building 8 is the closest to the pool complex.
I have researched for Resort Community Home sites somewhat near UOR and it looks like Vista Cay area is the only Resort Community in the UOR area.
G’day
Pulsar


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

SwanVT2 said:


> I was thinking it might be fun to rent at Windsor Hills for our Universal vacation.  Has anyone stayed at WH for a visit to Universal? How was it?  Also, it is only myself, DH and DD (who will be 9 by the time we travel).  Is renting a condo/townhome really not the best for such a small party? My DD thought it would be fun and we liked the idea of our own pool!



I visit Universal when I stay at WH and like Pulsar, I make sure to schedule the drive accordingly so I don't hit the rush hour traffic.  And also like Pulsar, I'm visiting Disney parks as well so staying at WH for the location still makes more sense than staying closer to downtown Orlando.  I also like a quick getaway to Tampa which is easier from WH than downtown Orlando.

As for a pool...ok, don't laugh...I am a townhome owner and didn't get into my pool (my OWN pool) until 15 months after I bought it!!  And when I finally did, it was fabulous!  My family always enjoys it while we visit but I hadn't realized how nice it was to relax in my own pool after a park day, especially a hot park day.  The townhomes have more of a splash pool so you aren't going to be able to do any laps, but it is still relaxing and enjoyable to cool off, dive for rings, and throw around some splash balls.

As for which to choose for 3 people - a condo or townhome - it will depend on you and your family.  Condos are all on one level, tend to be less to rent, and are the closest to the main pool & slides.  All the townhomes are two levels, have a splash pool, and are walking distance to the main pool.  

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## SwanVT2

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I visit Universal when I stay at WH and like Pulsar, I make sure to schedule the drive accordingly so I don't hit the rush hour traffic.  And also like Pulsar, I'm visiting Disney parks as well so staying at WH for the location still makes more sense than staying closer to downtown Orlando.  I also like a quick getaway to Tampa which is easier from WH than downtown Orlando.
> 
> As for a pool...ok, don't laugh...I am a townhome owner and didn't get into my pool (my OWN pool) until 15 months after I bought it!!  And when I finally did, it was fabulous!  My family always enjoys it while we visit but I hadn't realized how nice it was to relax in my own pool after a park day, especially a hot park day.  The townhomes have more of a splash pool so you aren't going to be able to do any laps, but it is still relaxing and enjoyable to cool off, dive for rings, and throw around some splash balls.
> 
> As for which to choose for 3 people - a condo or townhome - it will depend on you and your family.  Condos are all on one level, tend to be less to rent, and are the closest to the main pool & slides.  All the townhomes are two levels, have a splash pool, and are walking distance to the main pool.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun!


Thanks! This is helpful.  Do you stay at Vista Cay? Where you do you rent a car from?  If we can get vaccinated before June (DH and I both work in a school), I'd love to go right when school gets out.  I don't think DH will like renting a car, but I can offer to drive.  It is that or stay on Universal property, or rent at OKW through Disney Vacation Store, which we have done before..but again, will need a car rental to get to Universal.  I am all over the place here, I know. It was my DD (8) who was like let's rent a vacation home! I think she sees YouTubers with vacation homes, ha ha!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

SwanVT2 said:


> Thanks! This is helpful.  Do you stay at Vista Cay? Where you do you rent a car from?  If we can get vaccinated before June (DH and I both work in a school), I'd love to go right when school gets out.  I don't think DH will like renting a car, but I can offer to drive.  It is that or stay on Universal property, or rent at OKW through Disney Vacation Store, which we have done before..but again, will need a car rental to get to Universal.  I am all over the place here, I know. It was my DD (8) who was like let's rent a vacation home! I think she sees YouTubers with vacation homes, ha ha!



I have never stayed at Vista Cay.  I have stayed onsite at Universal but typically I'm at Windsor Hills, a Disney resort, or one of the 3 Hiltons near Disney Springs.  One of the nice things about staying at WH or any vacation home is that you have a shared space for your traveling party only and don't share the same ventilation system (even condos have their own HVAC.)  And if you want to see people, you can always go to the community center and pool/waterpark.  I enjoy taking walks and saying a safe hello to other fellow travelers.  I am also a townhome owner at Windsor Hills which is why I have a lot of information about the community.

I've found Alamo to be the least expensive rental car that is available at MCO without a shuttle.  I got a tip from another WH visitor to use Costco for car rentals as they have good discounts and allow for a free second driver through any of the companies they use.  I decided to get a membership for $60 per year and my rental car went from $450 to $260 for 10 days!  You can check Costco prices without having a membership.

Have fun planning!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

EpcotNerd said:


> What are your favorite places that offer safe outside dining  options near Windsor Hills?



I like the dining establishments at Sunset Walk.  There are more of them but these are the ones I've eaten at so far - Bento, BurgerFi, El Jefe, Ford's garage, and Yeoman's Cask & Lion.

I also tried a couple spots in Celebration recently.  It is a lovely area and atmosphere.


----------



## EpcotNerd

Silly question...Can renters at WH receive packages?  If we order stuff from Amazon or a meal-prep kit like Hello Fresh will they bring it to the house?  I ask because we've stayed places where this wasn't possible.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

EpcotNerd said:


> Silly question...Can renters at WH receive packages?  If we order stuff from Amazon or a meal-prep kit like Hello Fresh will they bring it to the house?  I ask because we've stayed places where this wasn't possible.



Yes! You can receive deliveries from Amazon, FedEx, and UPS. They are able to access the community and drop packages at the front door.  

Note the United States Postal Service does not deliver there.  Some homeowners have their mail forwarded to their primary address and if not, deliveries from USPS will be returned to the sender.


----------



## JJ2017

Planning out NYE. Will driving up and back to a restaurant on International Drive have a lot of traffic? Also, what is the ICON park area like? Do you park and walk around?


----------



## lovin'fl

JJ2017 said:


> OK - management company is saying it will not be shown.


I am looking at buying (coming down soon to tour listings at Windsor Palms and Hills) and our realtor told us we cannot tour a unit that is currently rented out. That we have to grab a time between rental bookings.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

lovin'fl said:


> I am looking at buying (coming down soon to tour listings at Windsor Palms and Hills) and our realtor told us we cannot tour a unit that is currently rented out. That we have to grab a time between rental bookings.



I bought my WH townhome sight unseen (except for photos.)  First time I walked in was after closing. I've looked at both the WP & WH townhomes and I think what is most key is checking out the community and then touring ANY of the available units that would look like yours (for a home, that might be more difficult to find a similar layout available to tour but you could look at any townhome.)  WP & WH were built by the same builders and the townhomes are almost the same (the big exception is how they built the laundry.)

Good luck - I hope you are able to tour the communities and see some units similar to the ones you want to buy!


----------



## WH INFO

JJ2017 said:


> Planning out NYE. Will driving up and back to a restaurant on International Drive have a lot of traffic? Also, what is the ICON park area like? Do you park and walk around?


I have only driven on International Drive in the “tourist area” once and it must have been over 10 years ago and the evening traffic was slow and bumper to bumper. I doubt the traffic situation has improved with so many major new entertainment venues that have been added to the area. You can’t miss seeing The Wheel at ICON Park (400 feet tall) long before you are even close to ICON Park. This area is packed with attractions, restaurants and many tourists attracting venues. Places like Madame Tussauds Orlando, SEA LIFE Orlando Aquarium and of course the Orlando StarFlyer (world’s tallest swing ride attraction standing at 450 feet). OBTW their is a parking deck that severs this area. Please post a picture of you from the top of the Orlando StarFlyer.   
.......................................................................For more information click this... LINK
*G’day
Pulsar*


----------



## JJ2017

Good morning everyone!  We got back on New Year's Day from an AMAZING week stay in Windsor Hills.  Thank you to everyone who provided input.  We enjoyed our unit, the community, the surrounding area and the proximity to all the attractions.  For those who were also there the week of Christmas, was this the "normal" crowd level/traffic level in the community/surrounding area or was this an abnormal year?  To us, crowds/traffic/etc were not bad at all.

Also, our family has been researching purchasing a vacation home, but have been actively looking in a beach area. Orlando is far for us, but we go often.  Not sure if Orlando is where we would want to purchase, but we fell in love with Windsor Hills.  

Is someone up for PMing me and answering my extremely elementary questions about purchasing a townhouse unit/renting it out in Windsor Hills?  

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Good morning everyone!  We got back on New Year's Day from an AMAZING week stay in Windsor Hills.  Thank you to everyone who provided input.  We enjoyed our unit, the community, the surrounding area and the proximity to all the attractions.  For those who were also there the week of Christmas, was this the "normal" crowd level/traffic level in the community/surrounding area or was this an abnormal year?  To us, crowds/traffic/etc were not bad at all.
> 
> Also, our family has been researching purchasing a vacation home, but have been actively looking in a beach area. Orlando is far for us, but we go often.  Not sure if Orlando is where we would want to purchase, but we fell in love with Windsor Hills.
> 
> Is someone up for PMing me and answering my extremely elementary questions about purchasing a townhouse unit/renting it out in Windsor Hills?
> 
> Thanks!



So glad to hear you had fun!  While I wasn't there for the holidays, many owners were and they said it was very busy - in a good way of course!  I have visited several times, most recently in October, and while it isn't the busiest I've ever seen it, it was close to it.  As Disney parks open up more, and when Canadians and Brits can travel more freely, it will get busier.

Feel free to PM me with any purchasing questions as I'm a townhome owner.  (and heading there on Friday!!!)


----------



## JJ2017

We are missing our stay and can’t wait to come back! We have alternate plans for spring break but might cancel last minute. How likely is a last minute rental through an owner? We did use Airbnb last trip but now I have learned about the official owner rental sites. Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> We are missing our stay and can’t wait to come back! We have alternate plans for spring break but might cancel last minute. How likely is a last minute rental through an owner? We did use Airbnb last trip but now I have learned about the official owner rental sites. Thanks!



I'm leaving today after a week here and am so sad to go.  I'm already looking at flights to book to come back.  So I understand how you feel!

Most guests aren't booking far in advance, with the average booking 1 month in advance.  I've received many bookings only a week or two ahead.  Your chance of getting a place to stay is pretty good given the state of travel right now.  Keep in mind that many owners will not book for a next day arrival and have a greater minimum night stay (now and versus a hotel in general.)

The official owner rental site is great as it will allow you to connect directly with owners that post their home on that site so you can have a conversation with them before you commit to booking.  It would also ease their minds if you let them know why you are booking at the last minute.  I have certainly allowed a next day booking after connecting with a guest directly.  

I hope that whatever you end up doing for Spring Break, you have a great time!


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I'm leaving today after a week here and am so sad to go.  I'm already looking at flights to book to come back.  So I understand how you feel!
> 
> Most guests aren't booking far in advance, with the average booking 1 month in advance.  I've received many bookings only a week or two ahead.  Your chance of getting a place to stay is pretty good given the state of travel right now.  Keep in mind that many owners will not book for a next day arrival and have a greater minimum night stay (now and versus a hotel in general.)
> 
> The official owner rental site is great as it will allow you to connect directly with owners that post their home on that site so you can have a conversation with them before you commit to booking.  It would also ease their minds if you let them know why you are booking at the last minute.  I have certainly allowed a next day booking after connecting with a guest directly.
> 
> I hope that whatever you end up doing for Spring Break, you have a great time!


awesome - great info.  i'll keep an eye on the sites.  one more question - there are two official sites???? i am not sure which one to focus on.  thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> awesome - great info.  i'll keep an eye on the sites.  one more question - there are two official sites???? i am not sure which one to focus on.  thanks!



The official site (endorsed by the HOA) is the Windsor Hills Private Rentals site.  You typically get the lowest rate on that one because it is free for the owners to post there and is supported by the community HOA.  There is another site that is managed by a previous owner that current owners must pay for (I think it is a commission) so it isn't the "official" site.  Neither site will have all owners listings though as an individual owner may opt to allow a management company to list their home (which is not allowed on the private rentals site) or they prefer to post on different sites.


----------



## LynnTH

Hi everyone.  After having to cancel our Spring Break Trip to Cabo because of the new CDC guidelines - we decided to head to Florida instead.  Hoping to get some sun.  (Coming from Minnesota).  This is not a Disney trip. More like a relaxing pool/beach/shopping and maybe Seaworld or Universal (never been there).   So, looking at many places and trying to narrow it down.

I am using Chase Points to book travel and was surprised that I could book Windor HIlls on there.  Seems after looking at so many various places (Wyndam Bonnet Creek,  Holiday Inn Orange, Sheraton Vistana and Margaritaville).  I really like the idea of having our own house with pool/hot tub.  

There are 4 of us going for sure.  Me, DH, DS21 and DD19.  We may have some friends that would come down for a few days, so looking at a 5 bedroom house.  When renting should I put down that there would be 8 of us even though we are unsure if are friends will be coming.  Do they need to know the names of everyone in the house for access.  Do you need something to get into the pool area/club area?  

Not thrilled about renting a car.  (Those Florida roads scare me - they are so big) but I know it is the best.  How far away is Disney Springs?  

Sorry for all the questions - trying to make final decision on where to book as trip would be in about 6 weeks...


----------



## omniscientmommy

LynnTH said:


> Hi everyone.  After having to cancel our Spring Break Trip to Cabo because of the new CDC guidelines - we decided to head to Florida instead.  Hoping to get some sun.  (Coming from Minnesota).  This is not a Disney trip. More like a relaxing pool/beach/shopping and maybe Seaworld or Universal (never been there).   So, looking at many places and trying to narrow it down.
> 
> I am using Chase Points to book travel and was surprised that I could book Windor HIlls on there.  Seems after looking at so many various places (Wyndam Bonnet Creek,  Holiday Inn Orange, Sheraton Vistana and Margaritaville).  I really like the idea of having our own house with pool/hot tub.
> 
> There are 4 of us going for sure.  Me, DH, DS21 and DD19.  We may have some friends that would come down for a few days, so looking at a 5 bedroom house.  When renting should I put down that there would be 8 of us even though we are unsure if are friends will be coming.  Do they need to know the names of everyone in the house for access.  Do you need something to get into the pool area/club area?
> 
> Not thrilled about renting a car.  (Those Florida roads scare me - they are so big) but I know it is the best.  How far away is Disney Springs?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions - trying to make final decision on where to book as trip would be in about 6 weeks...


Disney Springs is like 20ish min. The roads aren't bad, the tolls are the killers! They suspended the visitor toll pass for Florida otherwise that was great to have! Make sure to bring change or you can use whatever toll option they have with the car rental. Budget has some deal with Amazon so if you have an Amazon Prime account, most of us do now, I would say check them out first.


----------



## limace

Or Lyft is cheap


----------



## WH INFO

LynnTH said:


> There are 4 of us going for sure. Me, DH, DS21 and DD19. We may have some friends that would come down for a few days, so looking at a 5 bedroom house. When renting should I put down that there would be 8 of us even though we are unsure if are friends will be coming. Do they need to know the names of everyone in the house for access. Do you need something to get into the pool area/club area?



You sound like someone that likes to plan your travels and avoid surprise after you arrive. Windsor Hills takes guest safety seriously and everyone will need to be on the list that plans to enter Windsor Hills for the first time as part of registering. You will provide this information as part the rental agreement and you will be sent a copy of your Reservation Confirmation and a list of everyone you expect to show up. No problem if some decide not to attend, but anyone not on this list most likely will not be allowed in unless the owner can be contacted and approved for entry. That means all adults and children must be on the list. Each vehicle will receive a card that will allow, entry & exit of the gates at the guard house. Be sure all the cars that may need entry has a complete copy of the Reservation Confirmation and the guest list. My explanation probably makes this look way more complicated than is really is.

A new policy at Windsor Hills has added a requirement to use the clubhouse and pool areas. Everyone that plans to enter these areas must have on a wristband that can be acquired in the Welcome Center, that you will find several feet to the right of the large open-air entrance for the clubhouse.

G’day  
Pulsar

PS...Don’t forget to have a great time!


----------



## LynnTH

omniscientmommy said:


> Disney Springs is like 20ish min. The roads aren't bad, the tolls are the killers! They suspended the visitor toll pass for Florida otherwise that was great to have! Make sure to bring change or you can use whatever toll option they have with the car rental. Budget has some deal with Amazon so if you have an Amazon Prime account, most of us do now, I would say check them out first.



Forgot all about those tolls.  Thanks.


----------



## LynnTH

WH INFO said:


> You sound like someone that likes to plan your travels and avoid surprise after you arrive. Windsor Hills takes guest safety seriously and everyone will need to be on the list that plans to enter Windsor Hills for the first time as part of registering. You will provide this information as part the rental agreement and you will be sent a copy of your Reservation Confirmation and a list of everyone you expect to show up. No problem if some decide not to attend, but anyone not on this list most likely will not be allowed in unless the owner can be contacted and approved for entry. That means all adults and children must be on the list. Each vehicle will receive a card that will allow, entry & exit of the gates at the guard house. Be sure all the cars that may need entry has a complete copy of the Reservation Confirmation and the guest list. My explanation probably makes this look way more complicated than is really is.
> 
> A new policy at Windsor Hills has added a requirement to use the clubhouse and pool areas. Everyone that plans to enter these areas must have on a wristband that can be acquired in the Welcome Center, that you will find several feet to the right of the large open-air entrance for the clubhouse.
> 
> G’day
> Pulsar
> 
> PS...Don’t forget to have a great time!



That's kind of what I thought.  Thanks.


----------



## Princess2R

Is there transportation to the Disney parks included/ paid with a shuttle available?


----------



## FGT770

Princess2R said:


> Is there transportation to the Disney parks included/ paid with a shuttle available?


No. If not using your own transportation, call a ride share service if you need transportation to the parks.


----------



## lovin'fl

Just want to ask about 1st floor condo units. Do they tend to get more critters inside? Do renters prefer 1st floor or 2nd, 3rd or 4th? Do all buildings have elevators? Do all allow owners to have pets?


----------



## lovin'fl

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I bought my WH townhome sight unseen (except for photos.)  First time I walked in was after closing. I've looked at both the WP & WH townhomes and I think what is most key is checking out the community and then touring ANY of the available units that would look like yours (for a home, that might be more difficult to find a similar layout available to tour but you could look at any townhome.)  WP & WH were built by the same builders and the townhomes are almost the same (the big exception is how they built the laundry.)
> 
> Good luck - I hope you are able to tour the communities and see some units similar to the ones you want to buy!


So we were just down last week. Toured WP and PP townhomes and didn't like the WP units we saw (needed a lot of TLC). Could only tour 2 at PP out of a list of 7 dues to rentals being in there. We liked one and offered on it but were beat out by another buyer. We offered low. Came home a bit disappointed and expected to just hold off a while. But our friends, who were also visiting WDW when we were just down there, happened to be staying at a condo in Windsor Hills.  And she stayed on longer and messaged me yesterday that she might buy one. So DH and I started researching last night and we could easily do a condo without having to rent even (if we do a 2BR). Our friend is checking things out today (like pet rules and the such). We are also going to look at WP condos too. We really could easily buy one of those.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

lovin'fl said:


> Just want to ask about 1st floor condo units. Do they tend to get more critters inside? Do renters prefer 1st floor or 2nd, 3rd or 4th? Do all buildings have elevators? Do all allow owners to have pets?



I don't know too much about the condo rules but there is a great resource (face book group) that connects Windsor Hills buyers & sellers (that is the name of the group) which is monitored by the WH HOA and has a lot of owner members for advice.


----------



## lovin'fl

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I don't know too much about the condo rules but there is a great resource (face book group) that connects Windsor Hills buyers & sellers (that is the name of the group) which is monitored by the WH HOA and has a lot of owner members for advice.


Yup, found it earlier and they said no pets in the condos.


----------



## JJ2017

Our spring break plans are super up in the air and while Orlando is in the lead, we won't know until a couple of days before.  Do you think an owner would take a very last minute reservation?  We have a hotel booked with a 24 hour cancellation policy, but if I can rent a townhouse a day or two before, that would be amazing.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

JJ2017 said:


> Our spring break plans are super up in the air and while Orlando is in the lead, we won't know until a couple of days before.  Do you think an owner would take a very last minute reservation?  We have a hotel booked with a 24 hour cancellation policy, but if I can rent a townhouse a day or two before, that would be amazing.



Many owners will take reservations a day or two before if they have availability.  They are also starting a 'last minute' booking thread on the face book page and many owners posted listings for the next day and what they have in February.  You can also check the big sites to see who appears to allow last minute bookings (by looking for availability starting tomorrow.)  I know for my listing I had to opt in to allow a next day booking but to be honest, I've never thought to search by that on the big sites so maybe there is a filter for that!


----------



## JJ2017

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Many owners will take reservations a day or two before if they have availability.  They are also starting a 'last minute' booking thread on the face book page and many owners posted listings for the next day and what they have in February.  You can also check the big sites to see who appears to allow last minute bookings (by looking for availability starting tomorrow.)  I know for my listing I had to opt in to allow a next day booking but to be honest, I've never thought to search by that on the big sites so maybe there is a filter for that!


Ok. Perfect. I’m a member of the FB group but feel more comfortable posting here for now!


----------



## JJ2017

Very excited to be heading down again towards the end of March to tour properties!  We fell in love with Windsor Hills when we stayed in December and are curious to learn even more about ownership.  We will be touring Windsor Hills and Encore.  Does anyone know anything about Encore?  I have only seen it online and it looks pretty different from Windsor Hills.  Would love to hear opinions. Thanks!


----------



## omniscientmommy

So we decided to do a last minute trip for a month in March/April. I haven't been able to find anything, specifically a house in Windsor Hills that I like. Since we're going to be there a month I wanted to get a house but using the Windsor Hills private rental site a lot of people don't have their info on there. So I did manage to find a house in Windsor Palms. I know it's 'further from Disney' than WH but we will be there a month. Has anyone on the boards here stayed at WP? I know it's an older resort without the water park, but my kids have stopped using that anyways.


----------



## Bre23

Has anyone stayed at Windsor hills without a rental car? Just depending on Uber Lyft etc?


----------



## WH INFO

Bre23 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Windsor hills without a rental car? Just depending on Uber Lyft etc?



There is another thread on this board with information about Windsor Hills Uber & Lyft that may have what you are looking for. Hopefully it will be helpful for you.   ....G’day    
....Pulsar


----------



## haPevraftr

I am thinking about changing our Easter week reservation to a condo rental at Windsor Hills.  We don’t need a house and I like the idea of a balcony in the mornings and evening. My only concern is the clubhouse pool capacity.  I assume the rules are that you can take off masks at the pool so the expectation is social distancing? Are the number of guests allowed in the pool area limited? Do I need to be concerned that the pool will reach “capacity” and we will be turned away?  We have a 10 night trip planned with 5 park days and 4 pool days planned.  I like the proximity to the parks and the price that WH offers, but I want to know that we will have access to the pool.  Does anyone know how the pools have been and whether I need to be concerned about capacity limits over Easter week?
Thanks!


----------



## WH INFO

haPevraftr said:


> Does anyone know how the pools have been and whether I need to be concerned about capacity limits over Easter week?



Hi haPevraftr
I held off answering your concerns hoping you would get several exceptional answers, but that was not to be and now you are stuck with me.  
Your concerns about Easter Week, seems to need someone that is clairvoyant. Of course Peen of Peen & Teller fame always says “There is no such thing as psychic’s mediums or clairvoyants” and I don’t clam any be any of those anyway. After checking with Windsor Hills “sorta-kinda” in the know folks; any ones guess is as good as anyone else’s guess.

Bookings are running high for Easter Week. It sounds like the number of pool chairs has been reduced, in order to meet current spacing requirements. The main pool is very large so you may find some areas less busy than areas close to the main lounge-chair area. The not a water park (ie Splash pool on steroids) will most likely be very busy.

Bottom-Line; Expect the Clubhouse and Pool Complex to be busy, but hopefully; reasonably usable. Face mask are only required in the Welcome Center & Guest Services area, but you can wear your mask if you feel uncomfortable if other guest are not complying to spacing rules.

OBTW: Everyone in your group will need to pickup there wrist bands to have access to the Clubhouse & Pool complex.
...G'day
...Pulsar


----------



## haPevraftr

WH INFO said:


> Hi haPevraftr
> I held off answering your concerns hoping you would get several exceptional answers, but that was not to be and now you are stuck with me.
> Your concerns about Easter Week, seems to need someone that is clairvoyant. Of course Peen of Peen & Teller fame always says “There is no such thing as psychic’s mediums or clairvoyants” and I don’t clam any be any of those anyway. After checking with Windsor Hills “sorta-kinda” in the know folks; any ones guess is as good as anyone else’s guess.
> 
> Bookings are running high for Easter Week. It sounds like the number of pool chairs has been reduced, in order to meet current spacing requirements. The main pool is very large so you may find some areas less busy than areas close to the main lounge-chair area. The not a water park (ie Splash pool on steroids) will most likely be very busy.
> 
> Bottom-Line; Expect the Clubhouse and Pool Complex to be busy, but hopefully; reasonably usable. Face mask are only required in the Welcome Center & Guest Services area, but you can wear your mask if you feel uncomfortable if other guest are not complying to spacing rules.
> 
> OBTW: Everyone in your group will need to pickup there wrist bands to have access to the Clubhouse & Pool complex.
> ...G'day
> ...Pulsar


Thanks for taking the time to respond. I did end up renting a condo thanks to this thread and the Windsor Hills Private rentals (and some cross referencing with VRBO and also checking Zillow making sure that our rental isn’t currently for sale ).  The owners referred me to the Welcome Center and I called them directly to ask my pool questions.  I was told as you mentioned that there is no pool capacity limits that would prevent us from entering and masks are expected in the clubhouse.  I assume just like any other holiday season, we will just need to arrive early to secure pool chairs.

I do have another question.  My brother and his family might join us for a picnic lunch as a break from Animal Kingdom midday.  Is there available parking near the castle playground or will we need to walk there? Being in the condos (and trying to take a theme park break) might make walking there more than we want to do with 4 kids under the age of 8.  My own kids are teenagers so we chose our condo location based on the other amenities, but the little nieces and nephews would enjoy the playground.
Thanks!


----------



## lovin'fl

omniscientmommy said:


> So we decided to do a last minute trip for a month in March/April. I haven't been able to find anything, specifically a house in Windsor Hills that I like. Since we're going to be there a month I wanted to get a house but using the Windsor Hills private rental site a lot of people don't have their info on there. So I did manage to find a house in Windsor Palms. I know it's 'further from Disney' than WH but we will be there a month. Has anyone on the boards here stayed at WP? I know it's an older resort without the water park, but my kids have stopped using that anyways.


We were down last month looking at buying a townhome in WP, WH and a place called Paradise Palms. WP is similar to WH. They are around same age and the layouts are same. WH seems larger as a resort and has the water slides stuff. But WP has the neat outside Tikki bar. We wanted to buy in WP but the 2 we looked at there were dumpy. We ended up going into contract on one in WH but then the appraisal came in $9K under what we were paying. The drive to WDW difference is like 2 minutes. Just read the reviews on the place you rent because we found many units to need some work. The one we were buying looked cute but inspection found the AC not to work at all and there was a water leak behind the fridge (ice maker line) and one under the sink. All the appliances and HVAC and hot water heater and the pool equipment was original (15 years on). And seems many owners don't replace stuff since they are just renting and not there very often (many are in Brazil or UK so they haven't been able to get there in over a year). 

Paradise Palms was newer and nicer and more updated (granite counters and the such, plus have 4 bedrooms in townhomes). But they are like 5 mins farther drive to WDW. Though there is a secret new back way so you don't have to hit 192. They also have a tiki bar and lots of nice beautiful amenities. We tried to offer on a place there but got outbid. They are a tad more than we really can afford right now. 

Now we are looking at Encantada. Cause many of them have hot tubs on the lanais. We would rather a hot tub than a pool (WH towns all have pools as do PP, where WP has pools or just empty lanai with nothing). Some at Encantada have the pools. But we feel it's another expense and thing to take care of so we'd rather not buy one with a pool. Unless we knew it was kept up and running. SOme reviews of the WH town that we were buying said the pool wasn't working or the heat to the pool wasn't working so it concerned us. Hence, anyone renting or buying should read the reviews (and they might be listed for rent on various sites). 

WOuld love anyone's input on Encantada.


----------



## PavlovPluto

For those folks looking to buy a place in WH/WP etc., do you have a realtor you would recommend? For those who already own, do you have a management company you would recommend?


----------



## lovin'fl

oops


----------



## JJ2017

What is the Formosa Gardens Winery (blanking on the name) like?  Are there outside areas to sip/taste/explore?  Thanks!


----------



## WH INFO

JJ2017 said:


> What is the Formosa Gardens Winery (blanking on the name) like? Are there outside areas to sip/taste/explore?



Looks like someone wants to play Stump Pulsar, but that’s easy to do even if you are not playing “SP”. After checking around a bit, this is what I found. Hope it is what you are look for.
Island Grove Wine Company at Formosa Gardens​.....G’day
.....Pulsar


----------



## connorlevismom

lovin'fl said:


> We were down last month looking at buying a townhome in WP, WH and a place called Paradise Palms. WP is similar to WH. They are around same age and the layouts are same. WH seems larger as a resort and has the water slides stuff. But WP has the neat outside Tikki bar. We wanted to buy in WP but the 2 we looked at there were dumpy. We ended up going into contract on one in WH but then the appraisal came in $9K under what we were paying. The drive to WDW difference is like 2 minutes. Just read the reviews on the place you rent because we found many units to need some work. The one we were buying looked cute but inspection found the AC not to work at all and there was a water leak behind the fridge (ice maker line) and one under the sink. All the appliances and HVAC and hot water heater and the pool equipment was original (15 years on). And seems many owners don't replace stuff since they are just renting and not there very often (many are in Brazil or UK so they haven't been able to get there in over a year).
> 
> Paradise Palms was newer and nicer and more updated (granite counters and the such, plus have 4 bedrooms in townhomes). But they are like 5 mins farther drive to WDW. Though there is a secret new back way so you don't have to hit 192. They also have a tiki bar and lots of nice beautiful amenities. We tried to offer on a place there but got outbid. They are a tad more than we really can afford right now.
> 
> Now we are looking at Encantada. Cause many of them have hot tubs on the lanais. We would rather a hot tub than a pool (WH towns all have pools as do PP, where WP has pools or just empty lanai with nothing). Some at Encantada have the pools. But we feel it's another expense and thing to take care of so we'd rather not buy one with a pool. Unless we knew it was kept up and running. SOme reviews of the WH town that we were buying said the pool wasn't working or the heat to the pool wasn't working so it concerned us. Hence, anyone renting or buying should read the reviews (and they might be listed for rent on various sites).
> 
> WOuld love anyone's input on Encantada.



Would you mind sharing which one in WH you were under contract on? We are also considering buying and want to make sure we don't pick the same one!


----------



## lovin'fl

connorlevismom said:


> Would you mind sharing which one in WH you were under contract on? We are also considering buying and want to make sure we don't pick the same one!


It already sold again. It was on Sir Kaufmann. There are only 2 now listed and priced high. The Fitzclarence looks lovely but has been sitting there a while. Not sure why? Gotta look at HVAC, pool equipment, appliances, flooring, hot water heater and the like. Most are original and have issues. I can chat via PM or email or FB message if you like. I have lots of info collected. My good friend closed on one (end unit on Maneshaw) recently. ANd I have been chatting with 2 other ladies who just bought as well. It is a very friendly community.


----------



## lovin'fl

PavlovPluto said:


> For those folks looking to buy a place in WH/WP etc., do you have a realtor you would recommend? For those who already own, do you have a management company you would recommend?


I can give you a name. PM you.


----------



## JJ2017

lovin'fl said:


> It already sold again. It was on Sir Kaufmann. There are only 2 now listed and priced high. The Fitzclarence looks lovely but has been sitting there a while. Not sure why? Gotta look at HVAC, pool equipment, appliances, flooring, hot water heater and the like. Most are original and have issues. I can chat via PM or email or FB message if you like. I have lots of info collected. My good friend closed on one (end unit on Maneshaw) recently. ANd I have been chatting with 2 other ladies who just bought as well. It is a very friendly community.


We stayed at an end unit on Maneshaw over Xmas and it was for sale! Wonder if it was the same one.


----------



## lovin'fl

JJ2017 said:


> We stayed at an end unit on Maneshaw over Xmas and it was for sale! Wonder if it was the same one.


It's an end. With Star Wars Mickey characters room.


----------



## JJ2017

lovin'fl said:


> It's an end. With Star Wars Mickey characters room.


That’s it! We had such a great time!


----------



## lovin'fl

JJ2017 said:


> That’s it! We had such a great time!


They are currently renovating it too. Think they are keeping same prop manager.


----------



## lovin'fl

So...on the buying front. What would you do?

Would you buy an older place (18 years old) in the best location that has a bunch of updates but still needs new: paint job, appliances and furniture. Needs weeding and power washing of lanai and new furniture there too plus need to buy a hot tub for out there. But the place has 1st floor bedroom for the grandparents if they visit.

Or...a place farther out and not as rentable but is newer (10 years old) and all updated and really cute plus already has hot tub on lanai. Though don't know how well 10 year old hot tub is working or AC and hot water heater (other place has 4 years old replacements of those). And all 3 bedrooms are up stairs. But it would be like 5-8K less to buy.

Both communities have similar amenities though I know older place stuff is all open and usable where the newer place stuff is still closed  (worry some may not ever reopen, specifically the bar/restaurant).


----------



## china mom

lovin'fl said:


> So...on the buying front. What would you do?
> 
> Would you buy an older place (18 years old) in the best location that has a bunch of updates but still needs new: paint job, appliances and furniture. Needs weeding and power washing of lanai and new furniture there too plus need to buy a hot tub for out there. But the place has 1st floor bedroom for the grandparents if they visit.
> 
> Or...a place farther out and not as rentable but is newer (10 years old) and all updated and really cute plus already has hot tub on lanai. Though don't know how well 10 year old hot tub is working or AC and hot water heater (other place has 4 years old replacements of those). And all 3 bedrooms are up stairs. But it would be like 5-8K less to buy.
> 
> Both communities have similar amenities though I know older place stuff is all open and usable where the newer place stuff is still closed  (worry some may not ever reopen, specifically the bar/restaurant).



If I were buying a second home that I hope to rent out a bit to offset my expenses, I would buy the less expensive, newer, farther out place.

If I were purchasing an investment property that I expect to at least pay for itself and possible generate income above expenses, I would go for the better location and put the work into it.


----------



## lovin'fl

china mom said:


> If I were buying a second home that I hope to rent out a bit to offset my expenses, I would buy the less expensive, newer, farther out place.
> 
> If I were purchasing an investment property that I expect to at least pay for itself and possible generate income above expenses, I would go for the better location and put the work into it.


Thanks for input. We are the 1st...just want place for us that we can rent out some. Don't need to generate a lot of rental income.


----------



## connorlevismom

lovin'fl said:


> It already sold again. It was on Sir Kaufmann. There are only 2 now listed and priced high. The Fitzclarence looks lovely but has been sitting there a while. Not sure why? Gotta look at HVAC, pool equipment, appliances, flooring, hot water heater and the like. Most are original and have issues. I can chat via PM or email or FB message if you like. I have lots of info collected. My good friend closed on one (end unit on Maneshaw) recently. ANd I have been chatting with 2 other ladies who just bought as well. It is a very friendly community.



Yikes - hopefully the new buyers found out about all the items that needed to be fixed before they bought it. I am finding the owners of the homes and townhomes to be very unreasonable when it comes to what they want for their homes. Some of the homes want nearly what they were going for new and they need at least $60,000-$100,000 of work.

We put in a very reasonable offer on one of the townhomes that is sitting on the market and the owner turned it down and said they were going to wait for a higher price. Our offer was at the top of the comps for the last 3 months.....he wanted $35,000.00 more that what we offered. Their agent said that there have been several offers on the home and none "have worked out".


----------



## lovin'fl

china mom said:


> If I were buying a second home that I hope to rent out a bit to offset my expenses, I would buy the less expensive, newer, farther out place.
> 
> If I were purchasing an investment property that I expect to at least pay for itself and possible generate income above expenses, I would go for the better location and put the work into it.


Should mention my DH likes the older better location place. He likes the location being near a lot of dining and near our friends who bought in WH. Plus it seems like a more friendly tight knit area...big FB groups and whatnot.


connorlevismom said:


> Yikes - hopefully the new buyers found out about all the items that needed to be fixed before they bought it. I am finding the owners of the homes and townhomes to be very unreasonable when it comes to what they want for their homes. Some of the homes want nearly what they were going for new and they need at least $60,000-$100,000 of work.
> 
> We put in a very reasonable offer on one of the townhomes that is sitting on the market and the owner turned it down and said they were going to wait for a higher price. Our offer was at the top of the comps for the last 3 months.....he wanted $35,000.00 more that what we offered. Their agent said that there have been several offers on the home and none "have worked out".


We are offering on one today. Actually, from my post above, are going with the better location but needs work. It is priced 23K too high based on comps. We are offering 17K below list. Which is pretty good deal for them. But based on the comp the sellers are showing us...they think their place is sparkling updated like the comp and it's not. And even the comp went for 11k under what they are listed at. Our offer of 17K under is fair considering it needs to be painted and new furniture and the tile grout is all crumbled and needs redone and stairs have metal edges that need repair. And fixtures need to be replaced. Lanai needs a clean up. The comp they are showing us had all that done.


----------



## connorlevismom

lovin'fl said:


> Should mention my DH likes the older better location place. He likes the location being near a lot of dining and near our friends who bought in WH. Plus it seems like a more friendly tight knit area...big FB groups and whatnot.
> 
> We are offering on one today. Actually, from my post above, are going with the better location but needs work. It is priced 23K too high based on comps. We are offering 17K below list. Which is pretty good deal for them. But based on the comp the sellers are showing us...they think their place is sparkling updated like the comp and it's not. And even the comp went for 11k under what they are listed at. Our offer of 17K under is fair considering it needs to be painted and new furniture and the tile grout is all crumbled and needs redone and stairs have metal edges that need repair. And fixtures need to be replaced. Lanai needs a clean up. The comp they are showing us had all that done.



I just sent you a PM - check it!


----------



## china mom

lovin'fl said:


> We are offering on one today. Actually, from my post above, are going with the better location but needs work. It is priced 23K too high based on comps. We are offering 17K below list. Which is pretty good deal for them. But based on the comp the sellers are showing us...they think their place is sparkling updated like the comp and it's not. And even the comp went for 11k under what they are listed at. Our offer of 17K under is fair considering it needs to be painted and new furniture and the tile grout is all crumbled and needs redone and stairs have metal edges that need repair. And fixtures need to be replaced. Lanai needs a clean up. The comp they are showing us had all that done.



Good luck - keep us posted.  I had looked at that one and I wish I had kept my notes to share with you.  I can't recall anything specific after looking at so many.


----------



## lovin'fl

china mom said:


> Good luck - keep us posted.  I had looked at that one and I wish I had kept my notes to share with you.  I can't recall anything specific after looking at so many.


Not going well. They countered at $500 off list (five hundred dollars). We re-countered our max which is added another 2K. But they keep stating it is identical to a certain comp (yet their counter is still 11K above the comp plus the comp was high end finished very well). We looked at one in there, back in Jan, that was finished very beautifully AND had a pool and it just closed last week at 10K under their counter, take 5K off for the pool and it's at what what we re-countered at and feel is very fair. It won't likely even appraise at that. Ridiculous. But we are already looking into another property. Have our other option mentioned up thread (not best located resort but cheaper and newer and has hot tub).


----------



## java

Help! So we had sticker shock for on-site hotels this summer($6000 a week!!!) started looking at rentals On VRBO. A question 2 rental companies Nova and I don’t recall the other magical something are requiring a $500 security on top of price. My concern is that these are rental homes and I dont want to lose that $500 over something that may have already been broken. So question should I avoid those homes? Or do they actually refund your security(no damage)


----------



## connorlevismom

Most rental homes will require some form of a security deposit. Some will ask for an amount and some will ask for a CC to be placed on file in case of damage. This is to protect them in case someone comes in and causes some major damage. No owners WANTS to withhold money from a guests and I would not hesitate at all renting from someone who asks for one. I have rented many times and always got my deposit back within a week of leaving. But I would look for an owner and not a big management company such as Nova or Magical Vacation Homes. Try and rent direct if you can.


----------



## haPevraftr

connorlevismom said:


> Most rental homes will require some form of a security deposit. Some will ask for an amount and some will ask for a CC to be placed on file in case of damage. This is to protect them in case someone comes in and causes some major damage. No owners WANTS to withhold money from a guests and I would not hesitate at all renting from someone who asks for one. I have rented many times and always got my deposit back within a week of leaving. But I would look for an owner and not a big management company such as Nova or Magical Vacation Homes. Try and rent direct if you can.



I agree with this! Yes, we have never had issues getting the security deposit returned.  From this thread, I learned about the Windsor Hills Private Rentals site.  I did some cross referencing of that site and VRBO and was able to find what I wanted then book directly with the owner.  It saved us money.  WH has so many options to choose from and the location is great.  We will be there for 10 days over Easter and got a great deal on a condo.


----------



## Disneygirl678

Where is the best place to rent a place at Windsor Hills from?  I've seen the windsor hills private rental website mentioned, but would like some type of "guarantee" in case something goes wrong..  We've never stayed at WH, but want to give it a try this fall!


----------



## WH INFO

Disneygirl678 said:


> Where is the best place to rent a place at Windsor Hills from?



Hi Disneygirl678
The best place to rent a Windsor Hills vacation propriety....
....*Wow*; that’s a tough one! Each person looking for the perfect place and best way to rent that place will have different expectations as to what they need to be comfortable with the transaction. Renting direct from an owner, the contract may be less than through a broker. Dealing with the owner, who most likely will only have that one unit will not have a comparable place for you to use if the unit becomes un-rentable three days before your check-in date. The broker will have many properties and may be able to come up with an equivalent rental three days before your check-in date. You like most people are hoping to create the best vacation without any hiccups. My guess this is what makes it so hard to decide what is best for you to do.

*NOW FORGET ALL OF THAT STUFF!*​
The good news is chances that any major problems will never happen, that will “cancel” your vacation. Now you will need to choose owner or broker. I have used a direct by owner one time and local Central Florida Booking businesses for many other Windsor Hills vacation and all been without any problems.

By owner:
Search for: Use your preferred SE “VBRO Windsor Hills Central Florida” (Yes Vrbo calls it a resort)
Search for: welcometowindsorhills.com (Windsor Hills Official Rentals – Broker/Owner???}

By Broker:  Use your preferred SE
Search for: Windsor Hills Kissimmee Florida (I would pass on sites without a contact phone number listed)

Hope you find you’re perfect vacation in Windsor Hills.

G’day
Pulsar


----------



## lovin'fl

Disneygirl678 said:


> Where is the best place to rent a place at Windsor Hills from?  I've seen the windsor hills private rental website mentioned, but would like some type of "guarantee" in case something goes wrong..  We've never stayed at WH, but want to give it a try this fall!


There is a windsor hills guests- orlando florida facebook page as well


----------



## BostonEd

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Neither site will have all owners listings though as an individual owner may opt to allow a management company to list their home (which is not allowed on the private rentals site)


Are there any reputable management companies people can suggest? For completeness, it would nice to check both the HOA site and one or more management companies. Thanks.


----------



## WH INFO

BostonEd said:


> Are there any reputable management companies people can suggest?



Thanks for your using “reputable” in your question. Many times the question seeks information for the Good, the Bad and the ugly. Hopefully you will get responses to this question. I would gladly tell you about the company I used for many years, but they gave up and went out of business. My gut feeling is that the reliability of close to all of the Central Florida companies renting vacation homes are doing a great job. Like you I’ll be confronting that flicker of hesitation when deciding about renting from a company or direct from an owner. However, before I used the now closed down company I had rented by owner only once and different local companies many times and they all were greate, and I’ll power through that hesitation and feel confident and grab the Windsor Hills property that meets my requirements for that vacation. 
......................*Remember to have fun & create great memories on your vacation!*
.....G’day
.......III


----------



## lovin'fl

BostonEd said:


> Are there any reputable management companies people can suggest? For completeness, it would nice to check both the HOA site and one or more management companies. Thanks.


Are you looking as an owner? I researched and had a list back in early Feb when we were under contract on a WH townhome. But then it fell through so I threw out my list. We close in 9 days on a townhome in Regal Palms which is like 15 mins away from WH and has different ManCos. So I have to research all over again. Haven't really done it. Not in a hurry to rent. 

But I can go digging for the ones I found for WH....be back soon.


----------



## BostonEd

No, I'm interested as a possible renter. TBF, I quoted Tinkerbell because I was hoping she would provide her company. Perhaps that's not allowed, but I like the look of her place.


----------



## lovin'fl

BostonEd said:


> No, I'm interested as a possible renter. TBF, I quoted Tinkerbell because I was hoping she would provide her company. Perhaps that's not allowed, but I like the look of her place.


I will say that my friend bought a townhome in WH about 2-3 months back and rents it through Select Vacation Villas. They renovated it too. Can try that website. She is happy with the ManCo.


----------



## lovin'fl

https://www.selectvacationvillas.com/


----------



## BostonEd

I have also heard Magical Vacation Homes has decent/nicer properties.


----------



## trvlgirlmq

We are renting via Magical Vacation Homes. Have not stayed yet but all my interactions have been positive.


----------



## jsand99

What is the maximum number of vehicles per rental home? I have heard that it is 3 but I haven't been able to get a concrete number.


----------



## Shughart

What do you guys do in instances where you're renting through a booking site (airbnb, vrbo, etc) and a rental company sends you a contract with terms to sign that don't mesh with VRBOs terms? I cancelled one booking because it asked for a deposit and cancellation in writing (and the refund schedule was different), and told them why. They responded to let me know that I didn't need to do that as a VRBO renter they held me to VRBO guidelines, but I still wasn't willing to sign a contract stating as such, because why should I sign a contract if it's terms don't apply to MY rental through VRBO? I found a second rental I like, and it's the same thing, but I was able to see ahead of time. I book with VRBO for a reason. Yes I pay a little more, but I have more reassurance if I have to cancel. I messaged them asking if they have a separate contract for VRBO renters, following VRBOs guidelines, but I am not optimistic. I have rented from VRBO before but have not had this issue (clearly not through a rental company, I didn't have to sign anything). Am I doomed to just renting through an owner rather than a rental management company? This shouldn't be hard, just provide a relevant and accurate VRBO contract, I'm happy to sign. I know they're more worried about damages


----------



## RetroCOTfan

jsand99 said:


> What is the maximum number of vehicles per rental home? I have heard that it is 3 but I haven't been able to get a concrete number.


Our contract limits the number of vehicles to two (in a townhome). Not sure if other properties, like the larger houses, allow more.


----------



## RetroCOTfan

Shughart said:


> What do you guys do in instances where you're renting through a booking site (airbnb, vrbo, etc) and a rental company sends you a contract with terms to sign that don't mesh with VRBOs terms? I cancelled one booking because it asked for a deposit and cancellation in writing (and the refund schedule was different), and told them why. They responded to let me know that I didn't need to do that as a VRBO renter they held me to VRBO guidelines, but I still wasn't willing to sign a contract stating as such, because why should I sign a contract if it's terms don't apply to MY rental through VRBO? I found a second rental I like, and it's the same thing, but I was able to see ahead of time. I book with VRBO for a reason. Yes I pay a little more, but I have more reassurance if I have to cancel. I messaged them asking if they have a separate contract for VRBO renters, following VRBOs guidelines, but I am not optimistic. I have rented from VRBO before but have not had this issue (clearly not through a rental company, I didn't have to sign anything). Am I doomed to just renting through an owner rather than a rental management company? This shouldn't be hard, just provide a relevant and accurate VRBO contract, I'm happy to sign. I know they're more worried about damages


IMO your instincts are spot on. The executed written contract governs your rights, not what you were told separately by phone or what appears on VRBO, so good for you for not just signing. It's not that hard to revise one of those contracts, so I'm not sure why they'd rather lose the booking than just editing a few terms. Good luck!


----------



## Shughart

RetroCOTfan said:


> IMO your instincts are spot on. The executed written contract governs your rights, not what you were told separately by phone or what appears on VRBO, so good for you for not just signing. It's not that hard to revise one of those contracts, so I'm not sure why they'd rather lose the booking than just editing a few terms. Good luck!



Got a response. A BS one that doesn't lead to a second common sense contract. Oh well. I let them know they lost the opportunity for a listing. Not that it matters, because I'm sure most consumers are not paying enough attention to notice that they're signing contracts to terms they don't agree to by booking through VRBO until something happens.


----------



## Octoberbaby

Is this ok to post here? This is my first time staying at WH. We usually stay onsite at Disney, but with a few changes in our plans we chose to cancel our package with Disney, and stay at WH in Oct. I need to cook dinner a few nights while there and the home I have booked doesn't have a grill. I need a few dinner ideas that would be easy to make and also please different palates. Cooking and vacation usually doesn't end up in the same sentence for me, but things change, and I want everyone to be happy with their dinner! Because after all it is still a vacation!


----------



## WH INFO

Octoberbaby said:


> Is this ok to post here?


*Of course you may post your Windsor Hills question’s on this thread. *
*The top of OP1:...................................................Welcome To Windsor Hills Information Station*
*The place to find Information, ask questions that need answers, answer posted questions, or just your thoughts about all things related to Windsor Hills*​


Octoberbaby said:


> the home I have booked doesn't have a grill


*As for your Grilling (Outdoors?) You could pickup an inexpensive Habotich; Never mind, $6 - $8 dollar ones seem to no longer exist. 
This may be of some help. --> BBQ Grill Rental in Kissimmee, FL*
*Hope this you get you all fired up for a GREAT Windsor Hills Central Florida Vacation*​*G'day & showing my age *
*Pulsar*


----------



## smwisc

Octoberbaby said:


> Is this ok to post here? This is my first time staying at WH. We usually stay onsite at Disney, but with a few changes in our plans we chose to cancel our package with Disney, and stay at WH in Oct. I need to cook dinner a few nights while there and the home I have booked doesn't have a grill. I need a few dinner ideas that would be easy to make and also please different palates. Cooking and vacation usually doesn't end up in the same sentence for me, but things change, and I want everyone to be happy with their dinner! Because after all it is still a vacation!



Some of our standbys:
Spaghetti and meatballs
Chicken alfredo
Tacos (chicken, beef, or pork)
Italian beef sandwiches
Pulled pork sandwiches
Grilled cheese (customize with ham, bacon, veggies, etc.)
Sandwich/salad bar
Breakfast for dinner (pancakes, scrambled eggs, bacon/sausage, fruit)
Baked chicken breasts or pork chops marinated in Italian dressing

Easy sides:
Good bread (like the take&bake in a bag)
Microwaveable veggies
Baked potatoes or sweet potatoes
Baked beans
Salad
Fruit
Chips

Most of those you can buy most of what you need pre-made or semi-made (e.g. frozen meatballs or Italian beef, jarred sauces), and most of them can be prepared with some of the ingredients separate so people can add what they like.


----------



## Octoberbaby

smwisc said:


> Some of our standbys:
> Spaghetti and meatballs
> Chicken alfredo
> Tacos (chicken, beef, or pork)
> Italian beef sandwiches
> Pulled pork sandwiches
> Grilled cheese (customize with ham, bacon, veggies, etc.)
> Sandwich/salad bar
> Breakfast for dinner (pancakes, scrambled eggs, bacon/sausage, fruit)
> Baked chicken breasts or pork chops marinated in Italian dressing
> 
> Easy sides:
> Good bread (like the take&bake in a bag)
> Microwaveable veggies
> Baked potatoes or sweet potatoes
> Baked beans
> Salad
> Fruit
> Chips
> 
> Most of those you can buy most of what you need pre-made or semi-made (e.g. frozen meatballs or Italian beef, jarred sauces), and most of them can be prepared with some of the ingredients separate so people can add what they like.


Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## china mom

Octoberbaby said:


> Is this ok to post here? This is my first time staying at WH. We usually stay onsite at Disney, but with a few changes in our plans we chose to cancel our package with Disney, and stay at WH in Oct. I need to cook dinner a few nights while there a*nd the home I have booked doesn't have a grill. ...*



Check with your owner or property am anger.  Many will arrange for a rental grill.  Also, probably not as convenient but there are charcoal  grills available in the common area.


----------



## Octoberbaby

china mom said:


> Check with your owner or property am anger.  Many will arrange for a rental grill.  Also, probably not as convenient but there are charcoal  grills available in the common area.


Thank you!


----------



## lovin'fl

Octoberbaby said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful!


I am at my place now. Been here 2.5 weeks. We made nachos one night. ANd I did frozen pizza and a salad kit another night. I also got the frozen chinese bagged food (honey chicken) and rice and added frozen pea pods. I got chicken marsala one pan little kit (the little bag of sauce) and added chicken and noodles. We did frozen taquitoes one night when we weren't too hungry because we ate out at lunch. We had hot dogs and turkey sandwiches and those frozen little white castle burgers for lunch. The next visit I need to maybe make up a spice kit to keep in my owner closet. It was hard at the store, trying to decide when we had limited supplies and didn't want to buy a lot and waste it (I have a little jar of mayo that will get pitched).


----------



## Octoberbaby

lovin'fl said:


> I am at my place now. Been here 2.5 weeks. We made nachos one night. ANd I did frozen pizza and a salad kit another night. I also got the frozen chinese bagged food (honey chicken) and rice and added frozen pea pods. I got chicken marsala one pan little kit (the little bag of sauce) and added chicken and noodles. We did frozen taquitoes one night when we weren't too hungry because we ate out at lunch. We had hot dogs and turkey sandwiches and those frozen little white castle burgers for lunch. The next visit I need to maybe make up a spice kit to keep in my owner closet. It was hard at the store, trying to decide when we had limited supplies and didn't want to buy a lot and waste it (I have a little jar of mayo that will get pitched).


Those are great ideas thank you! 

Yes, the spices are going to be the main worry for me at the store. I usually make my own taco seasoning and use several different spices. I don't want to waste money on a ton of spices though, so this is the one time I'll probably use a taco seasoning packet.


----------



## WardFamily

jsand99 said:


> What is the maximum number of vehicles per rental home? I have heard that it is 3 but I haven't been able to get a concrete number.


Was there last week. This is what was given to us at check-in. We stayed in a 6 bedroom home. The driveway was only big enough for 2 vehicles.


----------



## shawthorne44

Is the shared pool a saltwater one?    

We recently stayed at Royal Pacific (Universal), and that salt water pool was awesome! Normally between the hard water showers and sun (I am redhead and normally sun-phobic), my skin can't take the abuse of a highly chlorinated pool. But my skin felt *better* after that pool. One of the rentals I looked at in WP mentioned a saltwater pool, but it was a townhome with a tiny pool.  So, maybe they were talking about their own pool.


----------



## connorlevismom

shawthorne44 said:


> Is the shared pool a saltwater one?
> 
> We recently stayed at Royal Pacific (Universal), and that salt water pool was awesome! Normally between the hard water showers and sun (I am redhead and normally sun-phobic), my skin can't take the abuse of a highly chlorinated pool. But my skin felt *better* after that pool. One of the rentals I looked at in WP mentioned a saltwater pool, but it was a townhome with a tiny pool.  So, maybe they were talking about their own pool.



The main pool is not saltwater. I do know some homes personal pools have been switched to saltwater. We have a saltwater pool at home and I agree, it is so much easier on the skin.


----------



## shawthorne44

connorlevismom said:


> The main pool is not saltwater. I do know some homes personal pools have been switched to saltwater. We have a saltwater pool at home and I agree, it is so much easier on the skin.



Well, shoot.   
Of course, for the money we save I can rinse off with a sponge bath using gallon jugs of filtered water. 
Just booked 15 days in a 2B condo on the ground floor in the building closest to the pool.  $2000 for everything.


----------



## wvasweetness

Thanks for this thread!!


----------



## kidshop

It has been 8 years or so since I booked at Windsor Hills.  Can you refresh me on how to verify a legitimate listing that is not for sale and the best place to rent through. And any other pitfalls I should be aware of?   I have looked at a home listed on windsorhillsprivate rentals.com and the owner listed does not match the property records.  It shows a sale may 2021, but the old owner is still listed there.

thanks for any help!


----------



## lovin'fl

kidshop said:


> It has been 8 years or so since I booked at Windsor Hills.  Can you refresh me on how to verify a legitimate listing that is not for sale and the best place to rent through. And any other pitfalls I should be aware of?   I have looked at a home listed on windsorhillsprivate rentals.com and the owner listed does not match the property records.  It shows a sale may 2021, but the old owner is still listed there.
> 
> thanks for any help!


I bought in nearby resort called Regal Palms on April 26th and our new deed was not updated on county site until about 2 weeks ago. So they should be doing mid May deeds now. It takes a while to list new deed.


----------



## china mom

kidshop said:


> It has been 8 years or so since I booked at Windsor Hills.  Can you refresh me on how to verify a legitimate listing that is not for sale and the best place to rent through. And any other pitfalls I should be aware of?   I have looked at a home listed on windsorhillsprivate rentals.com and the owner listed does not match the property records.  It shows a sale may 2021, but the old owner is still listed there.
> 
> thanks for any help!



in order to be listed on WHPR you have to be the owner and in good standing with your HOA dues.  But, that said, I do not know if there is a mechanism to remove listings if the new owner does not join that site.

You could send an inquiry through the site and ask whomever responds to show proof of ownership.  I would not be offended if you asked me.

Also, there is a new FB page Windsor Hills Book Direct that is filled with engaged owners  https://www.facebook.com/groups/176631400561328

edited to add that they will have  a current rental license if they are still the owner


----------



## connorlevismom

china mom said:


> in order to be listed on WHPR you have to be the owner and in good standing with your HOA dues.  But, that said, I do not know if there is a mechanism to remove listings if the new owner does not join that site.
> 
> You could send an inquiry through the site and ask whomever responds to show proof of ownership.  I would not be offended if you asked me.
> 
> Also, there is a new FB page Windsor Hills Book Direct that is filled with engaged owners  https://www.facebook.com/groups/176631400561328
> 
> edited to add that they will have  a current rental license if they are still the owner



I have heard that they are allowing the management company of the properties list on the site as well. They still have to be verified, but management companies handle the listing.

Also, I have had several owners over the last year "red flag" me because I asked who their management company was. Apparently they thought that if I asked that, I must be a terrible guest trying to avoid certain management companies because I caused issues. Actually, I have had horrible experiences with certain management companies and I would never book a house that was managed by them. When I explained that, several owners said they would never give a guest that information. I politely said that likewise, I would never rent a home from an owner who refused that information. 

Why an owner would be offended that a potential guests asked that information is beyond me.


----------



## china mom

connorlevismom said:


> I have heard that they are allowing the management company of the properties list on the site as well. They still have to be verified, but management companies handle the listing.
> 
> Also, I have had several owners over the last year "red flag" me because I asked who their management company was. Apparently they thought that if I asked that, I must be a terrible guest trying to avoid certain management companies because I caused issues. Actually, I have had horrible experiences with certain management companies and I would never book a house that was managed by them. When I explained that, several owners said they would never give a guest that information. I politely said that likewise, I would never rent a home from an owner who refused that information.
> 
> Why an owner would be offended that a potential guests asked that information is beyond me.



That's just crazy.  I am a relatively new owner (Feb) and not only would I not be offended if you asked me who my management company is, I actually refer you to them to book.  I am not set up to vette guests and handle payments so I let the management company do it.

I am so sorry you have had that experience.


----------



## connorlevismom

china mom said:


> That's just crazy.  I am a relatively new owner (Feb) and not only would I not be offended if you asked me who my management company is, I actually refer you to them to book.  I am not set up to vette guests and handle payments so I let the management company do it.
> 
> I am so sorry you have had that experience.



Thanks - I have been renting in WH for years, but we move from different size homes depending on what we need for that trip. For our trip last year I had no less than 4 owners refuse to give me their management company name and all of them also asked why I wanted to know and told me it raised red flags to them that I would ask.


----------



## shawthorne44

connorlevismom said:


> Why an owner would be offended that a potential guests asked that information is beyond me.



I was chatting with an owner recently.  He said that many management companies don't really care since the owners aren't in the country, and many never even visit.   They don't even mind bad tenants that tear up the house because then they are paid extra to fix it.  The house gets bad reviews because of general neglect - management company is paid the same.    

BTW, the reason we were chatting was that VRBO had a bug that disappeared a ton of reservations. Side effect of the bug was that sellers and renters couldn't contact each other.


----------



## china mom

shawthorne44 said:


> I was chatting with an owner recently.  He said that many management companies don't really care since the owners aren't in the country, and many never even visit.   They don't even mind bad tenants that tear up the house because then they are paid extra to fix it.  The house gets bad reviews because of general neglect - management company is paid the same.
> 
> BTW, the reason we were chatting was that VRBO had a bug that disappeared a ton of reservations. Side effect of the bug was that sellers and renters couldn't contact each other.



Yes,  I was under contract to buy one of "those" houses.  Thankfully, the contract fell through and I ended up with a wonderful house and a great management company.  The other company didn't care who they rented to and rented for rock bottom dollar and the condition of the house reflected that.  There are so many wonderful and engaged owners in Windsor Hills and even our overseas owners are chomping at the bit to get back over here and find out what is going on with their houses - and make things better.


----------



## trvlgirlmq

We recently rented for 2 weeks and the house we had was definitely in bad shape.  The pictures were old because the furniture was super worn. There were dresser drawers that just fell out and were not on tracks and the leather couches were so worn where peoples heads went that you could see through.  My mom couldn't even sleep in her bed it was so bad; had a very large "hole" in the center that she would roll into and with her arthritis could not really pull her self out of.  She slept on the couch. The tv's didn't work, ice maker was broken, ceiling fan in 1 bedroom didn't work.  The flooring in the living room wasn't notched together so a couple of the wood pieces would slide back and forth and you would slip if you weren't watching where you walked.  We called the management company a few times and after 10 days they finally sent someone but they only got 1 tv to work.  No offer to fix anything and no offer of compensation.  I though for sure we would get a survey when we got home about our experience but nothing. Guess they don't care because the money is rolling in.  Will never use that company again.

Also had 2 nights with lots of noise from nearby homes.  Nobody slept those nights.

Not sure if I would rent offsite again.  Money saving was nice but the accommodations and atmosphere were a bit much. Also, that Walmart was the scariest place I have ever been.


----------



## shawthorne44

I think it is important to only rent from places with many reviews that average > 4 * and a premier host.  You pay a little more, so it is tempting to consider the others, particularly the ones newly listed. Especially since they often have such pretty pictures.  But, it isn't worth it.  Small things can make a huge difference in your vacation happiness.


----------



## china mom

I think there a couple of key things to consider.  One is price.  While it is tempting to save money by going for the lowest priced home,  consider why it might be priced so low.

Another thing is communication.  Engaged owners and management companies are more likely to view this as a hospitality business and not a cash machine.

Lastly, it breaks my heart to read reviews like above but WH just experienced a huge buying/selling frenzy and I know that many, many of the new owners have been rehabbing their new homes. I think you will find a lot if upgraded, fresh vacation homes in WH now.


----------



## shawthorne44

china mom said:


> Lastly, it breaks my heart to read reviews like above but WH just experienced a huge buying/selling frenzy and I know that many, many of the new owners have been rehabbing their new homes. I think you will find a lot if upgraded, fresh vacation homes in WH now.



I think if I saw one that explicitly said that they'd just bought the house and that they'd replaced/bought this list of things, and the list included new beds, and they posted photos with date stamps on them, I'd make an exception. Particularly if it was a bargain.


----------



## lovin'fl

china mom said:


> That's just crazy.  I am a relatively new owner (Feb) and not only would I not be offended if you asked me who my management company is, I actually refer you to them to book.  I am not set up to vette guests and handle payments so I let the management company do it.
> 
> I am so sorry you have had that experience.


Same for me.


----------



## omniscientmommy

Has anyone been to WH recently and know if wristbands are required for the pool and workout areas?


----------



## barefootMom

omniscientmommy said:


> Has anyone been to WH recently and know if wristbands are required for the pool and workout areas?



We were there Thanksgiving week and they told us we all had to have the wristbands on for both.


----------



## mamaofsix

barefootMom said:


> We were there Thanksgiving week and they told us we all had to have the wristbands on for both.


Where do you get the wristbands?


----------



## omniscientmommy

mamaofsix said:


> Where do you get the wristbands?


* All members of your party will need to pick up a wrist band at the Welcome Center*


----------



## mamaofsix

omniscientmommy said:


> * All members of your party will need to pick up a wrist band at the Welcome Center*


Do you show your reservation confirmation or something in order to get the wrist bands?


----------



## omniscientmommy

mamaofsix said:


> Do you show your reservation confirmation or something in order to get the wrist bands?


 I honestly don't know since I haven't been at WH in over a year. I would say just bring a copy of your reservation with you to make things easier to get a wristband.


----------



## lovin'fl

mamaofsix said:


> Do you show your reservation confirmation or something in order to get the wrist bands?


Prob the ID of the lead guest. That's how it works here at Regal Palms.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

mamaofsix said:


> Do you show your reservation confirmation or something in order to get the wrist bands?


You pick up your wristbands at the clubhouse. Just one person needs to go into the office and let them know the address of the home you are staying in and how many guests need a wristband. They double check that you are registered in the system but in order to get through the front gate security, you have to be registered so it should all be smooth sailing to get your wristbands!


----------



## DisneyDadBod

We just rented at WH for the first time.  We are going in June and are excited.  After reading this thread I'm reassured that off-site is best for us.  Going to Disney and Seaworld with our toddlers.

We did have some trouble booking through AirBnB.  We wanted the 3 BR Townhouse with a pool and found some options we liked.  The first one, the host didn't respond within the first 24 hours.  The second cancelled on us because they are selling their unit.  The 3rd time I tried booking and decided to cancel after seeing that the specific unit had no reviews and the management company got many negative reviews.  

Finally!  We found a price and option we liked.  It had plenty of reviews and is hosted by a Superhost.  I think we found the best place after all that mess.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

DisneyDadBod said:


> We just rented at WH for the first time.  We are going in June and are excited.  After reading this thread I'm reassured that off-site is best for us.  Going to Disney and Seaworld with our toddlers.
> 
> We did have some trouble booking through AirBnB.  We wanted the 3 BR Townhouse with a pool and found some options we liked.  The first one, the host didn't respond within the first 24 hours.  The second cancelled on us because they are selling their unit.  The 3rd time I tried booking and decided to cancel after seeing that the specific unit had no reviews and the management company got many negative reviews.
> 
> Finally!  We found a price and option we liked.  It had plenty of reviews and is hosted by a Superhost.  I think we found the best place after all that mess.



I’m sorry to hear of your troubles booking but I think you are right and  it was meant to be. There are so many unique townhomes.  It will be great to have the extra space to let the toddlers nap!


----------



## shawthorne44

How is the waterpark refurb going?    There was supposed to be a short one that ended this week.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

shawthorne44 said:


> How is the waterpark refurb going?    There was supposed to be a short one that ended this week.



The waterpark refurb is going well and on target.  Only the slides are closed, the pool & spa are still open.  The slides are expected to be open again on Saturday January 29th.


----------



## shawthorne44

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> The waterpark refurb is going well and on target.  Only the slides are closed, the pool & spa are still open.  The slides are expected to be open again on Saturday January 29th.



Awesome!  That is when we arrive.    I'd postponed the trip by a week to avoid the refurb.


----------



## omniscientmommy

DisneyDadBod said:


> We just rented at WH for the first time.  We are going in June and are excited.  After reading this thread I'm reassured that off-site is best for us.  Going to Disney and Seaworld with our toddlers.
> 
> We did have some trouble booking through AirBnB.  We wanted the 3 BR Townhouse with a pool and found some options we liked.  The first one, the host didn't respond within the first 24 hours.  The second cancelled on us because they are selling their unit.  The 3rd time I tried booking and decided to cancel after seeing that the specific unit had no reviews and the management company got many negative reviews.
> 
> Finally!  We found a price and option we liked.  It had plenty of reviews and is hosted by a Superhost.  I think we found the best place after all that mess.



If possible I would try to go through https://www.windsorhillsprivaterentals.com/ next time. All the properties have been vetted by Windsor Hills Resort Management. We had 2 not so great experiences via Airbnb so for that reason we stay away from them. This last time I was unable to get a rental through the private rentals site and I went with Vacation Central Florida, which we've used a few times now. No issues with them.


----------



## mamaofsix

Best pizza delivery near Windsor Hills?  And will they deliver right to your villa, or do you have to go to the front gate to accept it?


----------



## WardFamily

mamaofsix said:


> Best pizza delivery near Windsor Hills?  And will they deliver right to your villa, or do you have to go to the front gate to accept it?


Here's the list that was given to us at the gate during check in last year that provided a list of places that deliver. Delivery is to your villa. Others may be more qualified to answer who has the best pizza as we haven't tried them all.


----------



## mamaofsix

WardFamily said:


> Here's the list that was given to us at the gate during check in last year that provided a list of places that deliver. Delivery is to your villa. Others may be more qualified to answer who has the best pizza as we haven't tried them all.View attachment 646309


Wonderful, thank you this is super helpful!!


----------



## shawthorne44

One bit of information that I think should be added.   (Maybe it has been since I looked a long ago)    

There is a nice shower in the bathrooms near the fitness room. It made our departure day very nice. We spent the early morning packing up our stuff so that we could out by 10 am. Our stuff had expanded to fill every nook and cranny, so that was a struggle. Then we went to the pool and enjoyed that until we felt like driving home and we showered and left. On check-in when I was exploring I'd noticed the shower.  So, we went to Walmart and bought some cheap towels since we hadn't brought any.  In that bathroom I also saw a wheelchair accessible stall with a sink inside the stall.     I was impressed.


----------



## shawthorne44

General opinion on our stay.    
It was amazing!    I truly felt sorry for the poor suckers staying in a hotel room.    I don't know if this is true, but it felt like we spent more time driving within Disney World, then to Disney World. Just having a full kitchen was amazing. Sometimes on vacation when you eat out, it is an Activity and sometimes it is just because you are hungry. We did both rope drop and park close at Disney with midday break of 2-3 hours. We often decided it was more relaxing to eat at the condo than a restaurant. We easily paid for the condo with savings on the food budget. We did eat out, and some very nice meals too. But it was always an activity. 

We stayed in Jedi Retreat and it was nicely decorated in Star Wars and clean and nice. 

A surprise hit of the trip was Racetrac pizza.   You can get a large pizza for $8 and they can either make you one or you piece one together from the slices that are out.   The one that they made us was loaded with meat, the one we pieced together was nice too because we all got our favorites.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

shawthorne44 said:


> General opinion on our stay.
> It was amazing!    I truly felt sorry for the poor suckers staying in a hotel room.    I don't know if this is true, but it felt like we spent more time driving within Disney World, then to Disney World. Just having a full kitchen was amazing. Sometimes on vacation when you eat out, it is an Activity and sometimes it is just because you are hungry. We did both rope drop and park close at Disney with midday break of 2-3 hours. We often decided it was more relaxing to eat at the condo than a restaurant. We easily paid for the condo with savings on the food budget. We did eat out, and some very nice meals too. But it was always an activity.
> 
> We stayed in Jedi Retreat and it was nicely decorated in Star Wars and clean and nice.
> 
> A surprise hit of the trip was Racetrac pizza.   You can get a large pizza for $8 and they can either make you one or you piece one together from the slices that are out.   The one that they made us was loaded with meat, the one we pieced together was nice too because we all got our favorites.



I was able to see Jedi Retreat between guests last week - it is AMAZING!  I love all the different types of theming and that no two condos/townhomes/homes are alike.  And there is something for everyone.


----------



## LaDonna

shawthorne44 said:


> General opinion on our stay.
> It was amazing!    I truly felt sorry for the poor suckers staying in a hotel room.    I don't know if this is true, but it felt like we spent more time driving within Disney World, then to Disney World. Just having a full kitchen was amazing. Sometimes on vacation when you eat out, it is an Activity and sometimes it is just because you are hungry. We did both rope drop and park close at Disney with midday break of 2-3 hours. We often decided it was more relaxing to eat at the condo than a restaurant. We easily paid for the condo with savings on the food budget. We did eat out, and some very nice meals too. But it was always an activity.
> 
> We stayed in Jedi Retreat and it was nicely decorated in Star Wars and clean and nice.
> 
> A surprise hit of the trip was Racetrac pizza.   You can get a large pizza for $8 and they can either make you one or you piece one together from the slices that are out.   The one that they made us was loaded with meat, the one we pieced together was nice too because we all got our favorites.



 How was it leaving in the middle of the day and then going back as far as parking at the Parks


----------



## WH INFO

shawthorne44 said:


> It was amazing! I truly felt sorry for the poor suckers staying in a hotel room.



That opening statement says it all.
After staying in any type of quality residential vacation complex in Central Florida, most people realize that hotel stays just aren’t all that great. Most stays in CF generally are for a week or longer and staying in a “home like” environment is like WOW!

Windsor Hills is not the newest residential vacation complex in the area, but it’s one of the best; I my opinion. Windsor Hills takes the Secure Gated Community concept to heart, with closed gates and 24 hour guards. Some sites give lip service about gates; they just don’t close them.

*Of course I’m glad you picked Windsor Hills (I’m biased).*
G’day
Pulsar


----------



## mickeyhereicome

We are headed to Disney in May and are a party of 9 so we have been looking for a rental.  We want to spread out and have space. I have read through all of these posts and saw no mention. One thing I have noticed is some VRBO and Airbnb listings mention A/C cannot go lower then 72 (some even say 75). This seems crazy and just a money saving tactic however they say it's so the unit doesn't freeze up. This would be uncomfortable for us. We used to live in MS and know the heat and our unit never had a problem if we wanted/needed it below 70. Does WH restrict AC temp? I've read reviews of other places that say the thermostat is locked and can't be changed.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

mickeyhereicome said:


> We are headed to Disney in May and are a party of 9 so we have been looking for a rental.  We want to spread out and everyone have a bed/room. I have read through all of these posts and saw no mention. One thing I have noticed is some VRBO and Airbnb listings mention A/C cannot go lower then 72 (some even say 75). This seems crazy and just a money saving tactic however they say it's so the unit doesn't freeze up. This would be uncomfortable for us. We used to live in MS and know the heat and our unit never had a problem if we wanted/needed it below 70. Does WH restrict AC temp? I've read reviews of other places that say the thermostat is locked and can't be changed.



The largest homes and Windsor Hills are six bedrooms although some have converted to a seven bedroom. There are no nine bedrooms.

Each home is individually owned so you have to check with the owner regarding there HVAC rules. 

The units will freeze up if they are set at too low of a temperature and many owners have had an emergency replacement due to this issue. I am an owner and I like a cool home and have found that even when I am working up a sweat deep cleaning or renovating, I have never needed it below 72°. Even in July and August, I do not need to set the temp below 73. But keep in mind each unit will behave differently and all sorts of factors play into it, just like at your own home.

When we travel to Costa Rica, they alot a certain amount of energy included in the price and charge above that. I suspect as we see energy bills go higher, this could be a thing in the states too. Duke energy did raise rates considerably this past year so owners also take that into account.

I recommend keeping all the fans on and the blinds closed. It is Florida and that sunshine and humidity will heat up the house quickly in the summer!  Like Walt Disney World hotels, many owners are also implementing smart systems which will turn off if doors and windows are opened. Again, it all depends on the individual unit. To be honest, the thought of not being able to put the AC below 72 causes a lot of undue anxiety. It really is not bad. I am from Colorado and the temperature here is much different for our AC and it seems like 72 is way too high but when you are there it is absolutely comfortable and downright chilly in the evening!

with everything, check the house rules and the rental agreement and go with the home that suits your needs. And if you get to a home and put the temperature down to 72 and it is still hot, call the property manager and let them know. It usually means something is wrong.  Good luck!


----------



## Leigh L

mickeyhereicome said:


> We are headed to Disney in May and are a party of 9 so we have been looking for a rental.  We want to spread out and have space. I have read through all of these posts and saw no mention. One thing I have noticed is some VRBO and Airbnb listings mention A/C cannot go lower then 72 (some even say 75). This seems crazy and just a money saving tactic however they say it's so the unit doesn't freeze up. This would be uncomfortable for us. We used to live in MS and know the heat and our unit never had a problem if we wanted/needed it below 70. Does WH restrict AC temp? I've read reviews of other places that say the thermostat is locked and can't be changed.


Both houses we rented last year (one in WH, one nearby down the street) had that rule posted. It was not an issue at all! The advice above is good advice 

Edited to add. One rental was in late February, the other late June.


----------



## mickeyhereicome

So I used the website listed in this thread for WH properties to rent. Found one I liked. Sent my questions and asked how to book. Owner replied and told me to send “my best and final offer” as he has multiple people interested in my dates and he will pick one Wednesday. Have rentals become the current housing market? Why would I offer more then the quote on the website? If they want more charge more. There are so many listings available in the area let alone WH. Am I missing something? Plus my dates are not a popular time (mid May).


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

mickeyhereicome said:


> So I used the website listed in this thread for WH properties to rent. Found one I liked. Sent my questions and asked how to book. Owner replied and told me to send “my best and final offer” as he has multiple people interested in my dates and he will pick one Wednesday. Have rentals become the current housing market? Why would I offer more then the quote on the website? If they want more charge more. There are so many listings available in the area let alone WH. Am I missing something? Plus my dates are not a popular time (mid May).



Every owner is different however I will say that this is the first time I've heard of this type of practice at WH. Most WH rentals will provide you with a quote and many you can find on their website if you don't want to 'inquire' personally.  If their website is not listed on WHPR, google their home name to find their website or booking site.  There is also a 'book direct' Facebook page for Windsor Hills where you can post your dates & preferred home type and owners will respond if they have availability and point you to their direct site so you can get a quote or book instantly.

And thanks for the post - this one will keep me up at night...especially wondering if they have some super amazing offering like a flight simulator in their Star Wars room LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

I spent 2 weeks at Windsor Hills in January and another week in February.  I really enjoy taking a walk each day around the community.  Here are a couple photos from my walks.  There is always some sort of wildlife and this time, they walked with me for a bit.  The other photo is a sidewalk that runs between the condo buildings and the pond.  It is always so serene back there.  I like to stop by the pond to see if I can spot the alligator.  I've never been able to...but others have so I will keep looking!


----------



## mickeyhereicome

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Every owner is different however I will say that this is the first time I've heard of this type of practice at WH. Most WH rentals will provide you with a quote and many you can find on their website if you don't want to 'inquire' personally.  If their website is not listed on WHPR, google their home name to find their website or booking site.  There is also a 'book direct' Facebook page for Windsor Hills where you can post your dates & preferred home type and owners will respond if they have availability and point you to their direct site so you can get a quote or book instantly.
> 
> And thanks for the post - this one will keep me up at night...especially wondering if they have some super amazing offering like a flight simulator in their Star Wars room LOL


Nope a very basic (slightly dated) one. Good price at least on the quote. I replied I would pay the listed quote. His response “best of luck in your search”. These places are a dime a dozen. I do t understand. Hope this is just this place. Maybe this is a reason to book on VRBO or Airbnb.


----------



## shawthorne44

LaDonna said:


> How was it leaving in the middle of the day and then going back as far as parking at the Parks



I'd been a little worried about no trams at the non-MK parks.    But, those parks were having people filling in the spots from the morning people that left. So we always parked rather close to the gate of our afternoon park.  So we never parked far from the gates.    

It also made for a more relaxing trip because we got in plenty of park time without pushing ourselves. 

We've been to USF three times in the last two years on an annual pass. We always went for early entry and then left when we got tired. Then we'd relax and get a second wind and kind-of sort-of want to go back to the parks but it would be too late to bother by that point. That is where I got the deliberate mid-day break idea. Our daughter is 11 and long past naps. I think I was the likeliest to nap. 

It also made Genie+ work better.   The family was HS focused and after 7am those G+ times were always late afternoon.


----------



## shawthorne44

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I was able to see Jedi Retreat between guests last week - it is AMAZING!  I love all the different types of theming and that no two condos/townhomes/homes are alike.  And there is something for everyone.



That might been after us.  Our checkout day was Sat the 11th ... 12th?
One thing that really impressed me was all the extras it had. Like a clothes drying rack, a popcorn bowl, etc. We brought games but they had games and I had to ask DD while packing up, "Is this our Uno?"  It wasn't.   

Our vacation this summer is lots of little stays, so hotels. But we have decided for any stay of a week+ VRBO or AirBnb is the only option.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

shawthorne44 said:


> That might been after us.  Our checkout day was Sat the 11th ... 12th?
> One thing that really impressed me was all the extras it had. Like a clothes drying rack, a popcorn bowl, etc. We brought games but they had games and I had to ask DD while packing up, "Is this our Uno?"  It wasn't.
> 
> Our vacation this summer is lots of little stays, so hotels. But we have decided for any stay of a week+ VRBO or AirBnb is the only option.



Yes, I saw it that weekend after you left!  It was ready for the next guest and I was lucky to get a peak.  It gave me some ideas for my place - we are constantly updating.  It's so fun to see what everyone has to offer.  It's like getting the 'Star Wars suite' or 'Princess room' at a hotel except you get an entire condo/townhome/home!  And I love how safe it is at WH.  They are serious about security which means I sleep so much more peacefully.


----------



## shawthorne44

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Yes, I saw it that weekend after you left!  It was ready for the next guest and I was lucky to get a peak.  It gave me some ideas for my place - we are constantly updating.  It's so fun to see what everyone has to offer.  It's like getting the 'Star Wars suite' or 'Princess room' at a hotel except you get an entire condo/townhome/home!  And I love how safe it is at WH.  They are serious about security which means I sleep so much more peacefully.



Some little things really impressed me.   Like the bathroom mats were like 2" thick and soft on the feet as you got out of the shower.    You don't notice that in the photos or just looking.   But, when you step out of the shower, your feet really notice.   

This wasn't our first AirBnb, although we are pretty inexperienced. I've already noticed that decorating seems to follow into two categories. 
Hired a decorator to get max. visual impact for min. money or
Decorated like you would for your own house.


----------

